# KOS  AG Training Log



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

hammer curls...55 - YouTube


today


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 14, 2013)

*im doing it..ag log*

Did at anytime during this lift you feel like throwing those weights at the loudmouth assholes carrying on like jackasses behind you?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

its social new years resolution time



and thats not heavy at all...so i didnt need to focus or anything


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

hi eddie...nice attempt at posting style change


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 14, 2013)

Hillman said:


> Suppose I'll never understand why some "people" don't get enough of themselves.



bye


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

2 gimmicks in one thread...in 5 min...you are pathetic

just eliminate eddie post please


----------



## jadean (Jan 14, 2013)

You still using jintani kos? Still feeling them?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah still using them...training has been sporadic...wife had vacation...holidays

i havent donedieting or cardio the whole time but look a little better...little stronger...what more can i ask for


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2013)

Take those cross hammers all the way to ur upper chest/armpit......Def. helped me with a peak.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 14, 2013)

U curl like old people fuck.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Fucking Eddie. How pathetic can you be. Good luck in the contest bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

sounds like a good shoulder exercise...will add it immediately to my arm routine


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

U got verification of the date?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

Fat fuck said:


> U curl like old people fuck.



show me how you do it big guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

longworthb said:


> U got verification of the date?



not holding up a sign...just seems lame...like it or dont i dont care


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> show me how you do it big guy





I dont do curls, they are for pussies.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

im 100% sure you dont do much besides running that mouth


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

You in the AG comp or what?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah...loading pics an vids from today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2013)

some arnies - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 14, 2013)

We need a relaxed front and rear pic to judge the comp.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2013)

good job KOS, good luck with the challenge?.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice to see another person in the challenge. If u lean out ur gonna be tough to beat. Unless heavy rigs the shit so he wins


----------



## Z499 (Jan 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hammer curls...55 - YouTube
> 
> 
> today



lol Kos is the only one in there touching a weight, everyone else is working their jaw. Standing around weights drinking water isnt gonna help


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2013)

those guys in the background are trying to decide whether they want to hit up Golden Corral Or Denny's.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 14, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sounds like a good shoulder exercise...will add it immediately to my arm routine



Good one...well at least SFW agrees with me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*im doing it..ag log*

I'm subbed in on this mfker


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 15, 2013)

subbed..kos ''the bear'' ftw!


----------



## Tris10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Z499 said:


> lol Kos is the only one in there touching a weight, everyone else is working their jaw. Standing around weights drinking water isnt gonna help




That's the only shit that goes on at my gym. I wait until after hours to go. Ironically, the only other ppl in there with me are guys that actually lift...and take gears lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

Werd, don't see loud mouth dickheads at 6am either. Just cardio bunnies


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

3am my gym is a ghost town


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 15, 2013)

Works out naked ^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Good one...well at least SFW agrees with me.



the biceps andtriceps extend and retract the lower arm


the shoulder moves the upper arm....its not a debate...its simple anatomy

keep looking out though...small old noob


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

^^^ lmao! It's so true!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 15, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Works out naked ^^



Works naked^^


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 15, 2013)

Lets see some big changes man.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2013)

Sub'ed for naked wife pics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

monday had awsome international chest day 

circuits tuesday

last night was back day...kind of wimpy

get alot done this weekend


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> keep looking out though...small old noob



I bet I have bigger arms and shoulders than you.....take an arm measurement and subtract the fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

bwahahahahhahahahha

hammer curls...55 - YouTube



by all means post up boy...and even if your arms are bigger it still doesnt change the fact you dont know what you talking bout...you shouders not your biceps move your upper arm...period...dunce


keep rocking out old noob


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwahahahahhahahahha
> 
> hammer curls...55 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Sensitive lil fat fuck aren't you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

nope...im just rigt an you are wrong


1975 called...they want there training info on shaping the arms back


no such thing as shaping a muscle...old dunce


they can get bigger...shrink...or stay the same


----------



## Bowden (Jan 19, 2013)

Subbed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

yay..a fan


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

shoulda put stats

5 ft 11
255 at heaviest before taking a dump
neck 17 1/2 to 18
bis 17 1/2 to 18
chest was 50
waist around 39 at the biggest
quads 28
calves 16 1/2 to 17
wrist 7 inches


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2013)

Doing any cardio?


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

Why is KOS bigger and Stronger, and wealthier, and smarter than me?

Why am I so Jealous?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

i dont think im much bigger

just shorter...shaped diff...you def have bigger arms...mab delts


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

my arms are 17 1/2 at best.. 

i'm maybe a little leaner than you, and 4 inches taller. but weigh 240lbs..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

from back to front i am very thick

big legs....


hey look at heavy


needs professional help to do this contest among internet buddies

wtf


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

LOL werd yo.. He always looking for the edge.

I NEED MORE PIZZA!!! ate 3 pieces today. Yum!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

wow


----------



## Saney (Jan 19, 2013)

yea. spaced out.. one with breakky, lunch, and dinner. don't like carb starving. just evenly spaced out and not over done.. prolly up to 90 carbs so far on the day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2013)

delts tris


db laterals

20 x 12 x 3
30 x 12 x 3
40 x 12 x 3


smith press

275 or whatever

x 10 x 4


db shrugs


single over head ext

kickback

underhand cable ext

skulls...135


crunches


treadmill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2013)

just did tons of curls last night


today was international chest day...im just like the noobs now


started with db flat
then hammer strength incline

then machine dips with this legit weight machine...at 270 wife had to help push me and the handles down



she doesnt even do it but is still a better bber than me...not that i am one

nearly had to knok out skinny noob today...emarrassed wife...my bad

by reading this log you have just kissed my ass...thanx


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

almost knocked out a skinny noob?

was he 49 yrs old, reeked of weed, with Merlot on his breath?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2013)

nah..he hadhis and his gfriends water on bech...refused to move them..i smacked them across the room...he talked shit on cell phone...was swinging at him when wife pulled me away


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't get beat up KOS.. i'm too far away to protect you from skinny men and their women


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah..he hadhis and his gfriends water on bech...refused to move them..i smacked them across the room...he talked shit on cell phone...was swinging at him when wife pulled me away



Was he sporting a shaved dome with a stylish goatee? Maybe like this with bigger arms?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> Don't get beat up KOS.. i'm too far away to protect you from skinny men and their women



ive been beat up before
would kill myself if this guy could


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

did back and some legs yesterday

crazy dropsets ad junk...nearly fainted on tbar platform rows






i have trap from the front but not the back..weird


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2013)

Spare tire anyone?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

lol
saw your most recent on fb..should hush f realz


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2013)

If you DID indeed lean down to 12-10% BF that would be impressive.  Are you planning on doing any cardio or just letting the diet do the work?

Serious question, not trying to be a di*k.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did back and some legs yesterday
> 
> crazy dropsets ad junk...nearly fainted on tbar platform rows
> 
> ...



Nice lat pump going on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

nah...gonna do cardio...got a treadmill...but even getting  slight upgrade

hav tren sickness an labored breathing....so cardio should be a blast


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice lat pump going on



im more happy that you can almost see my shoulders now

and fo the record i dont think my pic is impressive...its a journal i should update


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah...gonna do cardio...got a treadmill...but even getting  slight upgrade
> 
> hav _*tren sickness an labored breathing*_....so cardio should be a blast


Now that's fun. Walking up 2 flights of stairs on tren is a chore.


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 23, 2013)

cardio is overrated..people put so much emphasis on it because usually their diet is not on point..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> Spare tire anyone?



apparently i am fatter, i carry two spares just in case


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

lol

wife saidyou look like a fat little boy with no muscle


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

so KOS is on all these drugs and still looks like a porcupines ass?.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

you look like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





stfu


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks man, i feel better now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

holy fuck you look awful..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

you always do when you try to, maybe you shouldn?t obsess so much KOS, does your wife know you keep posting my pic over and over again?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2013)

shes seen it ...everytime she goes way over the top talking about how disgusting and delusional you ar
"why does that guy even go on a bbing site"
direct quote^^


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 23, 2013)

out of respect for my wife, i wont show her your pic?s...

just saying


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shes seen it ...everytime she goes way over the top talking about how disgusting and delusional you ar
> "why does that guy even go on a bbing site"
> direct quote^^



Some ppl want attention so badly they'll even take the negative


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

did some shoulders....nothing crazy...machine laterals...seated press
highlight was 275 press for 5 or 6


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did some shoulders....nothing crazy...machine laterals...seated press
> highlight was 275 press for 5 or 6




^^^ used all tricep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2013)

by all means...post a single rep of anything troll

you wont
cause you aint shit

jus another nothing troll


turn in your dick and balls boy

you aint even a man

even azza post his shit up an weathers the storm...you the worst kind of coward


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> by all means...post a single rep of anything troll
> 
> you wont
> cause you aint shit
> ...






But how do you really feel ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 26, 2013)

more sore and active this week than ive been in i dont know how long
just arms today....lots of angles and reps


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

Arms are taking shape, keep at it brother.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

lol
yeah right


----------



## Bowden (Jan 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more sore and active this week than ive been in i dont know how long
> just arms today....lots of angles and reps






KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> delts tris
> 
> 
> db laterals
> ...




KOS,
When you do those dumb bell laterals, where do you feel them at?
Also how much direct rear delt work do you do?


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2013)

KOS's latest pic looks good... I'm proud!


----------



## independent (Jan 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more sore and active this week than ive been in i dont know how long
> just arms today....lots of angles and reps



Holy shit bro what a difference. Are you using ay gear?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Holy shit bro what a difference. Are you using ay gear?


still on jintani cut mix stuff
had some genshi in te mail...dont think its coming


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

Bowden said:


> KOS,
> When you do those dumb bell laterals, where do you feel them at?
> Also how much direct rear delt work do you do?



i do laterals in all kinds of diff ways...i even used some kro daddy vid form.with tiny light dbs...sometimes arms straight....sometimes bent...fast rep...slow reps...sometimes old school all the way up...sometimes not
heavy weight...low weight...rarely do presses now...never did shit for my shoulders...maybe a good thing to throw in every now an then


rarely throw in rear delts...when i do its 5 light sets of something convenient


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm on Dragon Pharma Cut mix.. upped it to 1.5mls ED.. stuff isn't strong like I was hoping it would be..

1.5ml= 75mg

75x7 = 525 Tren/Test/Mast


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

i normally take 1 1/2 jintani....ml of dp was fine...but then its all bunk gearz isnt it saney


----------



## Saney (Jan 27, 2013)

So far its not so great lol 75mg ED ain't no joke when you are using tren... .. 3 1/2 vials left of it.. then 5 vials of Kalpa cut mix.. So we'll see if both sets are bunk!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

75ml tren ED should have you shaking like a Alzheimer's patient


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

you mean parkinsons


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

I forget


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2013)

DP did me right. Funky looking tren but the stuff was very strong.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

did a halfassed leg day...think i can add more weight to these injury plauged lower limbs now


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> more sore and active this week than ive been in i dont know how long
> just arms today....lots of angles and reps


Damn, dude. Keep at it. Shoulders and arms are showing good shape.


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> DP did me right. Funky looking tren but the stuff was very strong.




So far, i'm sleeping soundly, no sweats, no cough.. just steady improvements in the gym.. no day time sweats either.. idk i don't feel shit lol but i'll keep pumping away


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> So far, i'm sleeping soundly, no sweats, no cough.. just steady improvements in the gym.. no day time sweats either.. idk i don't feel shit lol but i'll keep pumping away



Your misses will tell if your body temp is up at night - that's a sure sign of tren at moderate doses


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2013)

75mg ED is Moderate? ok


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 28, 2013)

I leave for a week and miss 6 pages wtf! Good luck.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2013)

im popular


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think my gen shi is coming either


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 28, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I don't think my gen shi is coming either


Send it to me. You're natty now.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

My auexis tren phormone enthate is the real deal.Im up all night weezing and wake up thinking I pissed the bed each night o and my back starting to look like stfuandlift face good shit


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 28, 2013)

lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Send it to me. You're natty now.



On prohormones legal route ftw


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2013)

I have some Legal Oral everything.

Trying to get jerked and Lean?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 28, 2013)

Interested in the cut mix sfw had good results from kalpa keep us updated with dragon pharma should be feeling something


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



Saney said:


> 75mg ED is Moderate? ok



75mg??? Lol you should be cranked!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

KOS better listen, or i will fuck his log...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

In every other post of your you mention me....then throw a fit if i post the ruth in your fake journal
classic azza 40 something year old douche


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

Look at your avi stupid
but im the shit starter


wanna link o the most recent thread runnin your mouth?STOP COMPARING YOURSELF TO ME...YOU AINT SHIT


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

i cant compare, you are fatter than me?just stop it, hater.. i will ditch the avi, but only cause i feel sorry for your ass, keep out of my log or i will post, tranny, scat and whale pics in your everday until it ends


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

like im even postingin the log you fukin reject
try again
try harder bitch


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

just stay out of my business KOS, and i will stay out of yours.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 31, 2013)

so you didnt follow me around and then make a guess my weight thread?
you call that staying out of my buisness?
you can get fucked for all i care
i hope you fuking die and your embarrassed children celebrate your death and exit from there lives


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 31, 2013)

fuck you ya fat inbred cunt whale


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

so anyway...ive been doing stuff
going to the gym before wifey wakes up tomm
new tat2 tomm...life is good


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 1, 2013)

So KOS. Where are you now as far as weight?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

same old....250 or so
sometimes more or less


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool. You gonna stay around that weight and just lean out some more?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

i have 10 pound diff in base weight when on or off cycle...im sure i will hit a new low when i come off
but im not gonna freak if i dont...looking better is the main goal...losing weight is second to that....im sure ive gained some muscle
prefer slow recomp i can maintain
as opposed to a heavy like look cool for couple months then look like shit rest of the year


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2013)

Um, I'm currently leaner and holding more LBM than you so if I look like shit....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

yes...you are doin a internet contest with the assistance of a professional dietician/guru

the rest of the year you are basically an alchoholic who admittedly doesnt train much

hey man...ill probly neve look like you do at the end of these contest

just pointing out tat i dont want to crash bber diet and then fall off th wagon and end up worse than i started

want something i can maintain

slowly and surely in the right direction...and never going back...like i keep doing


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 1, 2013)

What a fat fuck...

Always pissin and moanin about shit... what would you do without this forum to bitch too ?

Also Heavyiron is fat... he is a fat fuck too.

Hope this helps !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

what did i piss and moan about?

i stated goals


by all means post something...anything for gods sake that is relavant

anything...anything at all that lends you any credibility


----------



## Saney (Feb 1, 2013)

HeavyIron works out?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

whenhe has gurus hold him by the hand...instruct his every move...plenty of free gearz a flowing and more to "win"


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes...you are doin a internet contest with the assistance of a professional dietician/guru
> 
> the rest of the year you are basically an alchoholic who admittedly doesnt train much
> 
> ...



I honestly don't think you possess the willpower to ever see your own abs. It has taken you years to look obese. Years from now you will still be obese.

If you think its drugs and guru's and all that nonsense then you have already lost. At the end of the day its willpower to do the cardio and eat the food. 60 days of cardio every day. 60 days of eating like a bodybuilder. 60 days without missing a single weight training session. 60 days of willpower. The fact is, you are too mentally weak to do it. 

No hate just the raw truth.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

ive stated many times that you have way more willpower than me...so thats not news

fact is you hired a guru...again...to win a internet contest

yet to see you do one without the help and instruction


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

heavy iron wins on his own?
zilch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I honestly don't think you possess the willpower to ever see your own abs. It has taken you years to look obese. Years from now you will still be obese.
> 
> If you think its drugs and guru's and all that nonsense then you have already lost. At the end of the day its willpower to do the cardio and eat the food. 60 days of cardio every day. 60 days of eating like a bodybuilder. 60 days without missing a single weight training session. 60 days of willpower. The fact is, you are too mentally weak to do it.
> 
> No hate just the raw truth.













looks like that 90% of the year


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> looks like that 90% of the year



which is still 1000 percent better than you and 100 percent better than me, seen any pro?s in the off season silly?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 1, 2013)

so much for mindin ur own


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so much for mindin ur own



well you moved off me and now you start picking on Heavy, have you no shame?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> heavy iron wins on his own?
> zilch



You honestly think he couldn't? 

Throw the same drugs and support at Azza, he'd still look like shit. 

It's all dedication and willpower bro, the rest is worthless without it.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

Heavy is a turd.. cause i pooped him out


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> well you moved off me and now you start picking on Heavy, have you no shame?


Give Kos his due. He hes equal opportunity with regard to whos ass he decides to put the cross hairs. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You honestly think he couldn't?
> 
> Throw the same drugs and support at Azza, he'd still look like shit.
> 
> It's all dedication and willpower bro, the rest is worthless without it.



have no idea cause he wont even try on his own...hs to be led by the hand...have someone leading him the whole way...never done it on his own...neve even tried...its pathetic and desperate

still takes dedication and work as i have said...and he does it


but i have zero respect for the guy and his crutches...i seem tobe the only one wh remembers im being  wp whore and trying to sell you guys wp yet going on md and saying his test levels had never been lower

i also seem to be the only one who remembers him bragging about fracturing his hand on a womans face


and yet he makes these awesome attack threads on me every few weeks...brags about banning me over pms....lke you sould be proud of abusing mod powers on md

you guys will blame all this on me...yeah its all my fault

guess i made this thread as well
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tommygunz-scared-little-boys.html#post2993369


and while he was making that thread he looked like a fat notrainer wih veins

i dont give a fuck if you are azza or heavy or whatever...the truth is the truth all the bullshit spewed wont chnge it


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

KOS what did you eat yesterday ? 

and don't say everything


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

why would i even tell you?
what are you?
who gives a fuck what you think troll


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> have no idea cause he wont even try on his own...hs to be led by the hand...have someone leading him the whole way...never done it on his own...neve even tried...its pathetic and desperate
> 
> still takes dedication and work as i have said...and he does it
> 
> ...



You are ignorant of the facts and you accuse others without facts. 

I have dieted down with ZERO help in the past. FACT

I did not ban you anywhere including MD but the guy who did was correct in doing so due to numerous rule violations. FACT

I fractured my hand hitting a man after his girlfriend and she attacked me first. FACT

You said I look like shit most of the year but at my worst I'm leaner and hold more LBM than you on your best day. FACT

You say I hired a diet guru to win an online contest but the truth is I entered the contest for motivation. FACT

All my winnings if I do win are being given to someone else. FACT

You call me an alcoholic but I'm almost NEVER drunk. One or two beers with dinner is not alcoholism. FACT

I may joke around on the net and play with you jokingly but you seriously don't know me.

At the end of this contest you will still be OBESE. Just like you were years ago when you started "training". FACT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

you bragged in print about beating a woman



and lol at mister dedication needing fuking nerve pills and whatever else to deal with his intense internet contest prep


"wp has the most awesomest valiums and xanax...blagh blah etc."


motherfuker pleaze...here we go again with the no progress shit


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

Heavy just PWNED KOS. FACT

Heavy, is a catholic jew priest. FACT

KOS can eat more than everyone. FACT

Saney is king and fucks fat girls and loves Mexican food. FACT

SFW doesn't pay his child support and has wet dreams about his ex nigger gf. FACT

The Captain can't BP his own body weight. FACT

Azza has more muscle and is leaner than KOS. FACT

There i only one member on IMF who sips merlot, pins bunk tren, and swims with women younger than half his age. FACT

McGilf only fucks old tired wrinkly hags cause they will fuck anything. FACT

Prince won't give me M-Sten Rx cause he is scared i'll get more Jacked&Tan than him. FACT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

fact
i cannot eat a large volume of food
cripples me


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

Alcoholism, is described as someone who could have a _single _drink.... but if it drastically changes your personality, your an alcoholic. 

Hope zis elps fat man


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fact
> i cannot eat a large volume of food
> cripples me




Lie FACT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

yea like u


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

I just did 2 hours and 43 minutes straight of low-intensity cardio.

I deserve to eat whatever I want bra.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

fukin kno me
i eat less than tonya
she eats more carbs


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

WHat da fucks TOnya ?

and who cares about carb intake if your trying to bulk up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

my portions are almost always smaller than my 110 pound wife plus she snacks 24 7  def im not an ectomorph all that cardio u either very fat or very stupid


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you bragged in print about beating a woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not used valium in MANY years. Honest to God. 

I did have a legit script for Xanax though at one time.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my portions are almost always smaller than my 110 pound wife plus she snacks 24 7  def im not an ectomorph all that cardio u either very fat or very stupid



I have watched you post this over the years and I can't remember if I ever responded but to tell you the honest truth this is one of your biggest problems. You have to eat like a body builder to make good changes. You don't eat enough clean food. 

Lots of clean small meals daily.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

i have found a few shakes i can tolerate but the bloat i feel when i eat sucks bad.....i do ok with fish but thats it


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

I barely use protein powder.. all i eat is 8-9oz chicken breast 5 times a day... then once in a while i'll have shake if i'm thirsty.. (only follow this diet on my clean days)

on my dirty days i eat boxes of cookies!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my portions are almost always smaller than my 110 pound wife plus she snacks 24 7  def im not an ectomorph all that cardio *u either very fat or very stupid*




Or because I eat the cleanest carbs possible, my rear delts have vascularity ?

You obviously haven't done diet research the way you talk.

And if your eating the same shit as your wife, does this mean you wanna look like her ?

I bet your against veggies too.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

Shakes should be post-workout ONLY !

And you should use plant protein because not only does your body assimilate more of it... it digests it faster too.

You have to play this game from the inside out... all the training/cardio/drugs don't count for fuck all if your body is not functioning/healing properly.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

Good _*easily *_digested proteins.... Pea, Hemp, Rice

KOS you said you get bloat from your shakes... 10 to 1 your using Whey... try one of these next time.

You have nothing to lose other than that spare tire round your waist.


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

I love whey protein! it makes me bloated and fat and overweight


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^ Cool story


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

Look KOS i have the will power, fact
i am doing the challenge, fact 
yes i have my issues right now, fact
but they are not excuses,
if my head fell off and it prevented me from working out would this be an excuse or a set back?
i have no gear, fact
i have no help, fact
i am not as fat as you, fact
you have made decent progress, fact


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Cool story




You making fun of my Fat'ness??? How FUCKING DARE YOU!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Or because I eat the cleanest carbs possible, my rear delts have vascularity ?
> 
> You obviously haven't done diet research the way you talk.
> 
> ...



how would we know


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how would we know



we need pics, he is mouthing off about not wanting Sil to get his pics and shop?em, but if he has this vascular condition of the rear delt, he might be in a league of his own?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have found a few shakes i can tolerate but the bloat i feel when i eat sucks bad.....i do ok with fish but thats it



You might have some food allergies.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Look KOS i have the will power, fact
> i am doing the challenge, fact
> yes i have my issues right now, fact
> but they are not excuses,
> ...



no...youd be dead and i would throw a party


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

i thought yow would call me a wuss.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 2, 2013)

so anyway KOS, seeing we are being so honest with each other, how the fuck did you get so fat a few years ago?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^ On thin ice


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

depression....marriage issues
lots of nutty bars and debbie cakes


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

oh comfort food

candy bars make you happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

havent really felt like logging individual workouts

but i will say ive been doing things differently...training more at the gym than at home

hitting bodyparts twice a week instead of one...didnt really like that but will see how i feel or look


i noticed when im lifting starting to see ripples thru my chest and delts...new veins in new places...waist isnt small by any means but taper is getting better all the time

i get hounded at the gym by all the annoying kids...getting gawked at in public...more people than normal coming up to me and asking me things...milfs asking for favors at the gym....dont know if ive ever felt better about the direction im going in


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

i had a new vein on my calf muscle last night, i named him Cam Brady, i name all my veins.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG!!

I have a free pass here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

Milf-favours???


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this "Chakan the forever" man fat boy ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> havent really felt like logging individual workouts
> 
> but i will say ive been doing things differently...training more at the gym than at home
> 
> ...





^^^ Delusions of grandeur


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Is this "Chakan the forever" man fat boy ?



Its the Honky Tonk Man coming back as a Zombie.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ Delusions of grandeur



yeah i make beleive people come up to me and stare...whatever..who are you?
clearly from the most recent vid its pretty obvious the shape the other members are in...not far fetched in hickville dunce


----------



## s2h (Feb 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> OMG!!
> 
> I have a free pass here.


might wanna rethink that...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

KOS by the end of this you better lose at least 10lbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2013)

long as i look better than i started


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> long as i look better than i started



Acceptable response


----------



## murf23 (Feb 10, 2013)

HOLY SHIT This is the best log I have ever read . I cant believe I was missing this . WOW !!!  Page 6 was the best so far lil kids are guawking at me and ppl are coming up to me in public, milfs asking for advice   LMFAO


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am just happy to know the one they call KOS, i mean just speaking of his awesomeness gets lil kids are guawking at me and ppl are coming up to me in public, milfs asking for advice LMFAO


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



murf23 said:


> HOLY SHIT This is the best log I have ever read . I cant believe I was missing this . WOW !!!  Page 6 was the best so far lil kids are guawking at me and ppl are coming up to me in public, milfs asking for advice   LMFAO



Murf, you are a small, pale Irish bastard who has never lifted a weight in his life. Post up a pic or GTFO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2013)

murf is big i think


im just a big fish in a small fast hillbilly pond...its really not a big deal


id just be a fat hairy guy in decent sized city


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> murf is big i think
> 
> 
> im just a big fish in a small fast hillbilly pond...its really not a big deal
> ...





Finally... some honesty


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 11, 2013)

Heavy likes men..FACT


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Finally... some honesty



why dont you try it troll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

so as usual I am trying different things all the time...been hitting bodyparts a ridiculous amount of times per week...at least 2 or 3...besides legs....tired....weaker...don't like it...but feel so guilty and weird about time off from the gym....sitting at 249


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

new laptop...will log more now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

today I did back but mostly just trained wife.....she benched for the first time ever and did little more than her bodyweight...man she rules


----------



## longworthb (Feb 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so as usual I am trying different things all the time...been hitting bodyparts a ridiculous amount of times per week...at least 2 or 3...besides legs....tired....weaker...don't like it...but feel so guilty and weird about time off from the gym....sitting at 249


I do the same thing. Everytime I'm In the gym I do diff shit. Various grip pulls / decline incline flat diff grips  that's how I've always been. To me doing the same workout every week gets old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

just had been in the one bpart a day once a week forever...just little switch up


----------



## longworthb (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm trying to focus on ashtetics and putting on some size again. When I get back to 220 ill never let myself get below it again. U still running your cut mix from jintani?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah but ive added some wp tren...instant shut down...balls are tiny...libido hit...no doubt wp is stronger


----------



## longworthb (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice nice. When I ran wps cyp it was damn close to the best test I've ever ran. What's ur doses looking like?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

ive been adding 1/4 ml wp tren to the ml jintani cutmix..every day if I can handle it...sometimes eod


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTb0brhiUl4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSHs2xAw7oY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

wtf...hadn't posted these here...wont play...whatever


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah but ive added some wp tren...instant shut down...balls are tiny...libido hit...no doubt wp is stronger



I'm a rapist on tren. My hand has filed a restraining order


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## longworthb (Feb 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive been adding 1/4 ml wp tren to the ml jintani cutmix..every day if I can handle it...sometimes eod


Exactly what I'm running


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2013)

lost anymore weight you fat fuck?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

not really skinny fat fuck...im attacking weak points...you know...like your entire body


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2013)

stay out of my thread non trainer on free gearz whore


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

is that a description of yourself...are you too dumb to see I insulted myself as well in that post...how the fuck do you breathe air imbecile


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2013)

another day at the office...felt like it went great...my official new exercise to progress on on chest day is weighted dips...didn't need weight as a super huge fatty...now slightly less fat...doing nautilus multi dips....today used 30 extra pounds...rest of the stuff was pretty routine....did some rear delts...just started due to some heckling...heckling helps


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

wheres the fat cunt, is he still logging?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

azza has the shittiest asshole you've ever seen...only Mexicans have shittier assholes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

took two days rest...still feel tired...cant wait to hit the gym now...cals have been 2500 or less past few days


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2013)

You should be on 1500 a day.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

post a pic azza


----------



## independent (Feb 16, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> You should be on 1500 a day.



Why so he can look like you?


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza has the shittiest asshole you've ever seen...only Mexicans have shittier assholes


Everytime I see that pic I laugh my ass off.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

he truly look like a pile of shit


----------



## longworthb (Feb 17, 2013)

How the hell do u have no hair like a damn baby. Kinda looks like a cancer patient


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

my wifes exact words were "he looks like an undeveloped fat boy,like he is 8 years old and fat with no muscle"


----------



## independent (Feb 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wifes exact words were "he looks like an undeveloped fat boy,like he is 8 years old and fat with no muscle"



Theres actually a disorder called hypotonia or low tone. Maybe thats his problem.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



bigmoe65 said:


> Theres actually a disorder called hypotonia or low tone. Maybe thats his problem.



Oh snap!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

I did freaking cardio...got all sweaty and gross...biceps


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

Thermogenisis...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I did freaking cardio...got all sweaty and gross...biceps



Cardio causes a drastic rise in estrogen and induces gyno......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

did a chest day....did dips with up to 6o pounds strapped to me...fLAT HS...INCLINE HS UP TO 4 PLATES A SIDE...TRICEP STUFF


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 19, 2013)

Fat guy does dips...40 pounds added - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 19, 2013)

not very impressive at all, how do i get that 31 seconds back?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

oh that hurts so much coming from the lowest form of life ive ever met


----------



## Laborer (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Fat guy does dips...40 pounds added - YouTube



Killer bro, try keeping your head up and looking forward.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

im not an experienced dipper...I was way too heavy to do sets of them when I was 320....or even 280....have no idea how which way my chin is pointing would affect what my torso is doing...I just do them how I need to balance and not fall down


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2013)

Any vids of you doing cardio?


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2013)

kos,you said that you have shoulder problem..doing weighted dips is the best way to fuck them again..be careful


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

I KNOW.......My left shoulder is completely gone...right shoulder wants to go that way....think i must have been born with loose joints...or made it worse with some sort of strength imbalance...i lift totally in control and with no ego now though...as long as i dont chase strength instead of form i think ill be fine...well im not fine now...but i dont think ill get worse...i have never been hurt in a gym...just on construction sites and the football field


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> any vids of you doing cardio?


...they would be classified as comedy vids i think...and would be very short...i do have a new heavy bag since busting the last one


----------



## longworthb (Feb 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I KNOW.......My left shoulder is completely gone...right shoulder wants to go that way....think i must have been born with loose joints...or made it worse with some sort of strength imbalance...i lift totally in control and with no ego now though...as long as i dont chase strength instead of form i think ill be fine...well im not fine now...but i dont think ill get worse...i have never been hurt in a gym...just on construction sites and the football field


Same here. My shoulder injury started as a construction site accident to figure.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

trained back.....225 bb rows....120 pound db rows....pulldowns....row machine....someone got me to do 135 pound bb curls for no reason.....for cardio....390 pound farmers walk....basketball court


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

I am not worthy of being a member here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 20, 2013)

well since I have vids of all claimed you fail again bitch made motherfucker


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



azza1971 said:


> I am not worthy of being a member here



Bump


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

that quote and edit are so true


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

haahahh, fat fuck trying to troll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

hahahhahahahahaha...you look like a walking shit stain and are the biggest joke in the history of bbing forums...everyone is laughing at you....fuking loser


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

cALLS PEOPLE FAT


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

no buffet is safe, go back to comfort eating you fat troll fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 22, 2013)

KOS, please do start giving prologues and epilogues in your work-out vids.

Thanks !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

stfu talking avi


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

Where is the progress you fat fuck or have you blown it and eaten out the buffet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Where is the progress you fat fuck or have you blown it and eaten out the buffet








WHERE IS YOURS...LOL AT YOU EVEN BREATHING AIR AND SPEAKING


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

your on gear and still look like a retarded fat fuck. I aint talking to you anymore, i have to eat, but i stop when i am full, i dont gorge myself at the buffet eating grits and beef brisket


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

Your body is the same color as cow udders...lol...you actually talk shit...you aint nothin


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



19 years of weight training ^^^


----------



## Watson (Feb 23, 2013)

^^ dont forget he's been on gears and run cuts n bulks, FUCKEN KIDNEYS!!!!


----------



## Watson (Feb 23, 2013)

^^  nigga please, my little sister could shatter the glass jaw ur sporting....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2013)

that was the KOS meltdown by pm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> that was the KOS meltdown by pm


how many times have you cried about keeping pms private


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I KNOW.......My left shoulder is completely gone...right shoulder wants to go that way....think i must have been born with loose joints...or made it worse with some sort of strength imbalance...i lift totally in control and with no ego now though...as long as i dont chase strength instead of form i think ill be fine...well im not fine now...but i dont think ill get worse...i have never been hurt in a gym...just on construction sites and the football field


I tore my right arm out of the shoulder in a motorcycle accident, Deca makes all the pain and grinding go away, and it last for a coupl,e of months after cycle before the pain starts coming back. You ever try adding deca?


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2013)

is KOS jerked and lean yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I tore my right arm out of the shoulder in a motorcycle accident, Deca makes all the pain and grinding go away, and it last for a coupl,e of months after cycle before the pain starts coming back. You ever try adding deca?


never tried deca,,,the thought of ed is enuff to keep me away


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> is KOS jerked and lean yet?



ive lost like 7 pounds....and I feel my shoulders are bigger better....I can actually see some left tricep trying to peek out...never seen that before...even with these new tat2s on it....so I can note quite a few improvements but still feel I look like shit....tonya just keeps getting better though...im so freaked out...really gonna have to step up my game....who cares about you guys my wife is even better than me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768dqqSJF_A


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWtnWgQFB5g


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LixraVR2Eog


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnNb-_arlLE


----------



## independent (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn shes strong. Most women cant do 1 dip or pull up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

that's my girl


----------



## Saney (Feb 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=768dqqSJF_A



is the farmer's walk hard to do?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 23, 2013)

it sucked when I did it with 400...cool cardio alternative...nothing you could do everyday...I was preoud of her because she had never deadlifted more than 100 pounds....so she more than beat that and then took a walk with it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

did rear delts,biceps and some legs today


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2013)

post vids of when you were suoer fat, i need a god laugh, ya fuckwit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 24, 2013)

post vids of you at anytime...that is always hilarious...you are a fat skeleton


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> never tried deca,,,the thought of ed is enuff to keep me away



Deca is slow release - pin 1-2x wk. I think it could work wonders for you KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

posting this since I said ontop dude had accomplished zilch...I also have done about jack shit...dropped maybe 8 pounds...implemented diff training....nothing drastic...no real dieting or steady cardio...I try to have sex more often when she lets me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

cute baby


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea No one really did anything spectacular besides heavy.I'm not blaming gear or any excuse.My diet sucked and I didn't do nearly have as much cardio as I wanted to.I may even go into pct and try recover.I feel I'm wasting my gear and could easily acomplish what I have natty.I'm 5'10 205 15-17%bf I will not blast tren or anything without being more stable in my life and with a solid plan like heavy.I just got a new job with a temp so its a start.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

lol...ive talked several times about how ive changed almost nothing and have pretty much continued my slow but sure progress...I was baited and pushed and begged and hounded to do this shit...I didn't want to...its gone exactly how I thought it would....heavy has gone into terminator mode...me and saney have added a little muscle whie losing a little fat barely trying...and you haven't done anything...congrats...don't get mad...don't efight...prove me wrong


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

Your right!I wanted do this competition more then everyone.Month later I'm kicked out my house and haven't seen my kid or talked since.I went from ontop to underneath.At one point and I should have dropped tren I knew it was going make going threw everything I did go threw worse.Well I kinda got back on my feet found a decent job and a stable place live but Fuck everything happened worse time.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you were in my position would you cut or bulk?4 weeks left I'm 205 pic from today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2013)

cut is the easiest for any transformation...its not like you are rail thin


----------



## Bowden (Feb 25, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> If you were in my position would you cut or bulk?4 weeks left I'm 205 pic from today



Cut


----------



## murf23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cut . You can make a more drastic look to your body doing a cut for 4 weeks then you could bulk ,,, Look real good in the pic to begin with , Congrats . You too KOS your just slow and steady . Def an improvement brotha . Nice work . But your wife is in better shape then all of us . She has made an amazing transformation since you first started throwing pics of her out here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

Cut. You have the meth supply


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Cut . You can make a more drastic look to your body doing a cut for 4 weeks then you could bulk ,,, Look real good in the pic to begin with , Congrats . You too KOS your just slow and steady . Def an improvement brotha . Nice work . But your wife is in better shape then all of us . She has made an amazing transformation since you first started throwing pics of her out here.



it comes so easy to her...very frustrating to watch...if she actualy trains all year gonna look crazy...she asked me last night if she was a bber...I was like well you sure look like one..."Man thats cool"...the she flexed her arms...shes adorable


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 26, 2013)

[h=2]Users sharing the same IP Address[/h]
*ontopthegame85*
*azza1971*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

oh wow


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> If you were in my position would you cut or bulk?4 weeks left I'm 205 pic from today



You should probably start working out first, than worry about either once you have a base.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

ah man...I have to work out!?


----------



## longworthb (Feb 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


Traps are looking good bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

now I just need every other bodypart and drop 30 pounds


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



[SIL] said:


> [h=2]Users sharing the same IP Address[/h]
> *ontopthegame85*
> *azza1971*


----------



## Rednack (Feb 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> now I just need every other bodypart and drop 30 pounds



stay away from the jelly doughnuts my dear boy...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)

we know what you look like...hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 26, 2013)

Something to keep you motivated KOS:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2013)

if only I could be a unicorn


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2013)

BF is looking alot lower, how much weight have you lost?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

8 pounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

I am sure I have gained a tiny bit of muscle while losing fat...shoulders are rounder....tris better than ever.....I was off a long time before starting jintani gear log


----------



## Saney (Feb 28, 2013)

KOS is gonna take first place!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't care either way....heavy doesn't look near as good as he normally does in these contest...it would be hollow...and I haven't even tried


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

^^^ heading for a participation award


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

couldn't care less...never wanted to be in the contest...ive improved....so whatevs....there aint no fuking prizes


----------



## Rednack (Feb 28, 2013)

BWAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2013)

could be worse nontrainer


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 8 pounds


looks like alot more, those last pounds are the hardest, kill it


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 1, 2013)

KOS has %150 improvement from that pic when he was REALLY fat.


A friendly suggestion ?... get some 10/15 pound DB's and do some lateral raises.


This really gives that broad shoulder look that all guys are after.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2013)

pic of your delts built with exclusively 10 pound laterals or gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

some quads...bis...delts...nothing real cool to talk about


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2013)

they make db?s in ounces seeing you have broken shoulders LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2013)

hilarious fat skeleton...you are so funny fat skeleton


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^ IS that you, you faggot ?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hilarious *fat skeleton*...you are so funny fat skeleton



LOL, now THAT was funny!!!


----------



## independent (Mar 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> View attachment 49380



Tranny dry hump?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



Renaissance Man said:


> ^^^ IS that you, you faggot ?



That is KOS's fav midget humping a tranny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2013)

and he is so happy about it


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


>



hmmmm...


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't care either way....heavy doesn't look near as good as he normally does in these contest...it would be hollow...and I haven't even tried



yep..your right on his heels...well if were talking in a global close type of way...


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> could be worse nontrainer



thats classic..tv controller in one hand..now the beer in the other is the only thing missing..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

chest tris day...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

You got a locker room chubby bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2013)

do you even lift bro?


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> chest tris day...



Is that a upper ab or just a little roll.shading there?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

Looking suspiciously like an ab


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

I can actually feel those muscles now...in the right light looks like I have abs...I don't count that as actually being lean enuff to say it....some lady at work was looking at veins in my arms she goes " do you have those abs and everything?" I was like fuck no....im like 250....then she asked if I was taking steroids....I said of course not


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

KOS looking goood!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

stop lying to me god damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm not. I'm not saying you look amazing.. cause you don't.

but your progress is very noticeable. And I applaud you!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

Fuck you!..............................hey for realz some skinny ass dude at work said i look like goldberg.....my head was swollen....felt like i had mainlined happy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

....WELL...MAYBE NOT


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

He looks better than before but still obese.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> he looks better than before but still obese.


oh shit...need to contact my guru asap


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh shit...need to contact my guru asap


I don't want to blow smoke up your ass so just keeping it real. No hate, just an objective critique.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

Couldnt care less what your wishy washy opinion is


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

Shit that was fast....face aint quite so fat now


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

kos,why so much hate towards heavy?out of all the folks on the e-world he's probably one of the coolest dudes... obviously gay but nevertheless cool dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

He is one of many who watched me lose 60 70 pounds(debateable i guess) ten inches off my waist....gain muscle....and says i didnt accomplish anything...just cause he doesnt like me...or whatever his justification for the lies is.....also i have seen him lie quite a bit...mislead the forum members for his own gain...on md they dogpiled me over private messages....private....messages...ron harris himself brought me back for that shit...those mods let personal feeling cloud there judgement....letting emotions cloud judgement isnt a man thing...thats for women...iron 8 doesnt even fuking lift....mod on bbing forum though


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He is one of many who watched me lose 60 70 pounds(debateable i guess) ten inches off my waist....gain muscle....and says i didnt accomplish anything...just cause he doesnt like me...or whatever his justification for the lies is.....also i have seen him lie quite a bit...mislead the forum members for his own gain...on md they dogpiled me over private messages....private....messages...ron harris himself brought me back for that shit...those mods let personal feeling cloud there judgement....letting emotions cloud judgement isnt a man thing...thats for women...iron 8 doesnt even fuking lift....mod on bbing forum though



1.he doesnt ''hate'' you FACT
2.his comments about your weight and progress are more encouragement to move forward without sugarcoating FACT
3.your ban from md has nothing to do with heavy FACT
4.yes,he is gay FACT


hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

Didnt like his comments on the banning...i dont need anyone to sugar coat anything...i did this on my own...i do credit the md pit for opening my eyes to the original problem...i remember thinking it was a good thing to be a 300 plus pound strong guy...headed towards death...i have eyes...a scale...mirror and a wife...some random old dude who cant do a single thing on his own...dont need...my problem now is setting a new goal and heading towards it...when i was 320 300...i wanted to be 247...did that...pretty much accomplished looking like a swollen 80s wrestler...never had any intrest in looking like a stringy ripped bber...keep seeing new stuff thru my arms...shoulders traps...back...maybe even upper chest...so improvements still happening....i dont have a clear idea of where i want to go from here....


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Didnt like his comments on the banning...i dont need anyone to sugar coat anything...i did this on my own...i do credit the md pit for opening my eyes to the original problem...i remember thinking it was a good thing to be a 300 plus pound strong guy...headed towards death...i have eyes...a scale...mirror and a wife...some random old dude who cant do a single thing on his own...dont need...my problem now is setting a new goal and heading towards it...when i was 320 300...i wanted to be 247...did that...pretty much accomplished looking like a swollen 80s wrestler...never had any intrest in looking like a stringy ripped bber...keep seeing new stuff thru my arms...shoulders traps...back...maybe even upper chest...so improvements still happening....i dont have a clear idea of where i want to go from here....



dont understand why are you so wind up about him using a professional help with the diet?contrary it should be applauded that he is going an extra mile even for a meaningless inet competition..everyone on here including yourself should be encouraged to do it too just to see what can be achieved with the right help..you lost a lot of weight on your own but dont you think you would look a lot different plus had much more understanding if you where using proper coach?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

def....I consider myself to basically be an expert at weight lifting...its a near 18 year obsession...got my first mag in 1995...diet ive never been able to take an interest in...and there are so many conflicting ideas....without a doubt whenever I take myself to the next level diet will be have to be taken seriously instead of not at all...woah nearly forgot the dreaded cardio....and that shit isn't the main thing I dislike him, its one of many...bragging in the pit about beating a womans face in and changing the story here would be the biggest ....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

*
All posts are for entertainment and may contain fiction. *

AG and the pit are not a court of law my fat e-friend.

Hope this helps*...
*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

couldn't care less....if it was fiction you are as sick as azza and his skull fuking kids talk....you weaved a great tale...so many details


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

Mods drive traffic and you are so easy to wind up. I can almost guarantee page after page of responses by just posting some little thing in your log. You are a dream come true for us on forums. The fact that you think I had ANYTHING to do with your banning at MD just shows how little you really understand this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

you bragged about passing around the pms...obviously you had knowledge about it...talked about it to others like it was news....very lame old man....sil asked...I answered...the end...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

There are special forums for moderators. You have your very own thread on some sites in these private forums. That thread is viewed by all mods when a mod performs any action on your account. We all knew what was happening not because of PM's but because we read the threads everyday in the mod forum. If someone is joking around in AG it may or may NOT be true. Its not a hard concept even for a retard like you to understand. You are very quick to judge without all the facts. Its hilarious to see you TRY to connect the dots.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

im not trying to connct dots...I conduct myself in real lie as a man...you guys have super cool little internet games you play...have fun with that....it just sounds so cool....48 year old man scrolling secret threads oh woopee life must be just awesome


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> There are special forums for moderators. You have your very own thread on some sites in these private forums. That thread is viewed by all mods when a mod performs any action on your account. We all knew what was happening not because of PM's but because we read the threads everyday in the mod forum. If someone is joking around in AG it may or may NOT be true. Its not a hard concept even for a retard like you to understand. You are very quick to judge without all the facts. Its hilarious to see you TRY to connect the dots.





^^^i was about to say that..nobody is exchanging pm's..there's a mod lounge where mods discuss different matters like banning,exchanging cock pics ext.,...i8 probably explained there to all the mods why he banned you..that's it...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im not trying to connct dots...I conduct myself in real lie as a man...you guys have super cool little internet games you play...have fun with that....it just sounds so cool....48 year old man scrolling secret threads oh woopee life must be just awesome



kos you know its not a ''real life'' here,right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

obviously...but im not a character on a forum...im me


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im not trying to connct dots...I conduct myself in real lie as a man...you guys have super cool little internet games you play...have fun with that....it just sounds so cool....48 year old man scrolling secret threads oh woopee life must be just awesome


btw, I'm not 48. LOL!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

woops


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

group hug?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont like being touched


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

what about the feeling of being squeezed by two 250lbs muscle bears?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

hi is like 22o something and not furry?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

227.8 lbs this AM 				

Partially shaved


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hi is like 22o something and not furry?



he's 250 offseason and doesnt shaves(i know)(he knows that i know)


----------



## independent (Mar 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Partially shaved



Pics or gtfo.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pics or gtfo.



Check out my journal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

shaved or unshaved kawk


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2013)

Have to shave that with all the androgen's I'm on.


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

wow..what a bunch of school girls..KOS i think your physique is special..special K maybe..but special..i have stubble on my scrotum if anyone wants to touch it..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

thanx? I think you are special too....really fill out that medium ironmag shirt


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thanx? I think you are special too....really fill out that medium ironmag shirt



its a small...btw..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 6, 2013)

?


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2013)

*Keep dreaming kos...*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2013)

im awake


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

geez your a pussy KOS, you got heavy all upset and he told you how it was and you back tracked back into your corner, you got your ass served up, a real man would have told him to get fucked or at least debated him on your issue a bit longer, fuckin wussy


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> couldn't care less....if it was fiction you are as sick as azza and his skull fuking kids talk....you weaved a great tale...so many details



that was trash talk, you know you and twenty others against me have been doing it for like 3 years, as if i would skull fuck a kid, like a hobby, as common as drinking ale.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> geez your a pussy KOS, you got heavy all upset and he told you how it was and you back tracked back into your corner, you got your ass served up, a real man would have told him to get fucked or at least debated him on your issue a bit longer, fuckin wussy



lol at you...lol at gods cruel joke on you...you poor soul


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> that was trash talk, *you know you and twenty others against me have been doing it for like 3 years*, as if i would skull fuck a kid, like a hobby, as common as drinking ale.



yep,and you are doing quite well,dont you?


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im awake



Thats nice...just wanted to drop a pic off with no medium shirt on...you know...just so you could see.what it looks.like...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2013)

just a little black x


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2013)

s2h said:


> Thats nice...just wanted to drop a pic off with no medium shirt on...you know...just so you could see.what it looks.like...



No pic is showing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at you...lol at gods cruel joke on you...you poor soul



Azza sold his soul for supplement samples and brown lipstick


----------



## s2h (Mar 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> No pic is showing.


oh lord i failed again...retry in 30..


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> that was trash talk, you know you and twenty others against me have been doing it for like 3 years, as if i would skull fuck a kid, like a hobby, as common as drinking ale.



why would any person even threaten to skull fuck someones kid? your own neighbours would kick ur fucken skull in for saying that....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2013)

s2h said:


> oh lord i failed again...retry in 30..









Looking thick s2h!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Griffith said:


> why would any person even threaten to skull fuck someones kid? your own neighbours would kick ur fucken skull in for saying that....



you need skull fucking,

just saying

hope this helps


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*



s2h said:


> oh lord i failed again...retry in 30..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 7, 2013)

s2h said:


> oh lord i failed again...retry in 30..


I think you have a similar structure to me with way better arms and few % lower bodyfat...sorry this happened to you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

delts...magnum press 315 pounds with plate an 25 attached....couple sets.....nautilus behind neck 295 pounds...set.....lots of laterals up to 50s....did some squats...it sucked


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

*course not...you are a slimy lazy piece of shit*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

everyone is laughing at you


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 8, 2013)

those words looked familar


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

3 weeks left until the end of the AG comp. Lets get serious these last few weeks!

*The end date for the competition is March 31st 2013. Final pics must be up no later than that weekend.
*
Big shout out to AgentYes for also having a contest at IMF!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

im apparently not in the ay thing even though log title says diff....still don't care


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

Says who?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

idc...idk


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 11, 2013)

You can win this




































If you get off your fat ass and do something about it


----------



## azza's mom (Mar 11, 2013)

Griffith said:


> why would any person even threaten to skull fuck someones kid? your own neighbours would kick ur fucken skull in for saying that....



this.
man up azza, get up from your sons computer, go outside and make a pedo comment in public, see what happens to you
pathetic albino ethiopian pussy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2013)

wow...pushed waaaaaaay tooo hard yesterday...feel like shit....I will do something today though...gonna watch the hobbit on vudu


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

The hobbit is kinda ghey. Hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah...all about stupid dwarves....hope next shit is better


----------



## Rednack (Mar 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> everyone is laughing at you



You remind me of the fat bitch in...'something about mary'

quit kidding yourself lardass..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2013)

post up or shut up boy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2013)

wow....tons of views for this empty fake log...what a failure....but anyways...finally back in the gym after being out of commission......great workout...did a lot of free weight benching...man it sucked...anyway, I have found my new motivation and come up with some new goals...I am honestly ok with how the front of my torso looks...buuut I still have that shitty back fat around the waist...that has got to go....a lot less front pics will be taken and waaay more fatty back pics will be...new goal is too drop enuff weight there is none of that shit on my back...have to catch up to tonya


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 20, 2013)

tried some diff things in the gym today...Bradford presses....steering wheels ala gaspari....good workout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....working out plus mcdonalds = sad face


----------



## Rednack (Mar 20, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tried some diff things in the gym today...Bradford presses....steering wheels ala gaspari....good workout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only way you can cut is to quit eating period..




			
				KILLEROFSAINTS said:
			
		

> Igot my dick stuck in my zipper and had to quit
> the comp because my wee wee is so small


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 20, 2013)

Put up or shut up fat boy


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 20, 2013)

you can do 3 weeks of clean eating and impress th shit outta yourself here. Rednack eats enough for all of us anyway. Dont talk about it DO IT!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

don't know how I will eat....but I def have more time for cardio now


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2013)

*KOS  AG and AY Challenge Log*

You'll hit a wall if you don't hit cardio soon. Advice: get high on stims n hit the treadmill behind some chicks with some banging tunes on the pod


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

sounds good


----------



## Rednack (Mar 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't know how I will eat....but I def have more time for cardio now



Start swallowing all the MOD semen you're spitting out my brother..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

prove you have ever touched a weight or trained fatass


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 23, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Start swallowing all the MOD semen you're spitting out my brother..



Lol...Sad butt true...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

you got tits...you are ugly...you don't look like you workout...hope this helps


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2013)

I ate very good yesterday and gained half a pound 

226 is not good


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> I ate very good yesterday and gained half a pound
> 
> 226 is not good


I took a dump and lost 2 lbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> I ate very good yesterday and gained half a pound
> 
> 226 is not good



u gonna be 220 in no time


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> u gonna be 220 in no time




yea i hope so. 

I ain't take a nice shit in 2 days.. lol so when i do, i'm sure i'll be where i ought to then


----------



## s2h (Mar 23, 2013)

Saney said:


> yea i hope so.
> 
> I ain't take a nice shit in 2 days.. lol so when i do, i'm sure i'll be where i ought to then



sounds like a real ass stretcher is coming...fyi flush while its plopping out..wont clog the toilet..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

ya know I could log workouts if enter worked for me on this site....ANYWAY...DID BACK...HAD A WEIRD PINCH OR SOMETHING IN MY BUTT....PRETTY LIGHT AND BICEPS STUFF


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

so KOS is going to weasel his way out of a bod test, you pathetic pussy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

hahahahahaa..you calling anyone a pussy....how did it feel when every person opn the board beat you in your last challenge...its impossible that you have more lbm....you dont even fuking workout!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my god are you fucking stupid, you are claiming i am fatter than you, and wanted a bod test, fat is not muscle stupid, you did not request a LBM test you wanted a Bod Pod body fat test, as if i weigh 300 pounds. I have pm?ed Prince now, so either way you have my spunk on your face.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

anywayz my enter button is fixed...now i can log stuff...oh its over


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

i lost 12 to 15 pounds


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i lost 12 to 15 pounds




What do you weight now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

242 at the lowest...that is a new low


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2013)

kos make few more final pics..back,side


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

I got a side one...cant get the back tried and tried....most of the time wife is home shes sleeping...lotta hours this week...I think its only tiny better than before


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

start






couple days ago


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2013)

i updated your final pics..get these back shots too..looking great


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

bwahahahaa....u so funny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

start and middle^^^^












my 6 year old took these...wow... did ok lol


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hairy fat monster


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

well ya know...least I look better than you


----------



## Rednack (Apr 5, 2013)

242 my ass...more like 262 on a good day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

nah


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

Honestly I don't see much change, try following a diet properly next time so you aren't wasting gear.  I'm 5 weeks in and my changes are far more drastic already.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

im sure...back seems to be a trouble area for fat loss...the rest is fine


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure...back seems to be a trouble area for fat loss...the rest is fine



Fasted cardio with yohimbine-hcl, 7.5-10mg and 100-200mg caffeine.  If you can do HIIT during this time it will get rid of that.  Either way your body loses fat at the same rate everywhere, that is why places like your arms, calves where fat stores are the smallest show progress and vascularity quickly.  There are not "hard to lose area", they are just the most fat dense areas and will be the last to drop.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 5, 2013)

i'd say its a decent result considering that kos said that he didnt changed his diet as such..belly fat will melt as soon as he sorts his diet out


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

KOS could have done very well in this comp. He was in striking distance of leaning way down but he just didn't put the work in.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

you are right


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2013)

What's the plan from here forward? Still going to trim down?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2013)

wanted to start a new log...still in ag...don't wanna be in curts section ever....I can push enter on chrome so ill actually write out workouts...throw in cardio and more shakes...focus on my back...I am almost pleased with my front...my appetite is almost nonexistent...I ate at 3oclock today...it was the only time today that I ate...I am still not hungry....its actually motivating that I got some results by just going to the gym more instead of training at home so much...im ready to go to the next level...I keep seeing you look bigger by getting lighter...im ready


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 7, 2013)

i'll leave your log stickie here so you dont need to create new one..i'll re-name it and just continue logging


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2013)

Lower back fat is seriously hard to trim down. Its the last place fat comes off of most men.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2013)

did some cardio this morning...got some sun


chest

hs flat...1....2...3... plates a side...  did alot of speed reps today but under control


hs incline...1...2...3...3 +25 a side

bodyweight dips...then machine dips

some flyes who cares bout the weight


did triceps


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm happy to see KOS continuing his road to Slim Status.

I'm only trying to maintain my weight until my next blast. 

can't wait for June 1st!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2013)

shit i didnt do the contest....just on the same road ive been on


----------



## Saney (Apr 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit i didnt do the contest....just on the same road ive been on




Well keep it up, you're doing good.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit i didnt do the contest....just on the same road ive been on


U ain't gonna get massive posting on the Internet, you have to work..
something you aint accustomed too...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2013)

so why do I look so much better than you? like everyone here save azza


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so why do I look so much better than you? like everyone here save azza


Thats why you'll never look good, bipolar..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2013)

long as im not looking like you trailer park...ill never be last place with walking jokes like you and azza around


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2013)

leave me out of this, on your slow road to retardedness why not get you fat level tested? might be a complete shock to you, but you are over 25% body fat, one quarter of you is lard, blubber, excess. Hope that helps


----------



## Rednack (Apr 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> long as im not looking like you trailer park...ill never be last place with walking jokes like you and azza around


You will never look like me cause of that spare tire of a gut ur toting around..maybe once you see your dick for the first time in years you will be inspired bro..

Until then, kiss my country ass...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 9, 2013)

could see it when I was 320...dude you have some of the worst genetics I have ever seen...talk away...you just like azza...


----------



## Rednack (Apr 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> could see it when I was 320...dude you have some of the worst genetics I have ever seen...talk away...you just like azza...


I bet you was the little fat kid in class trying the beat the square block into the round hole..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 11, 2013)

delusional troll azza 2.0


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2013)

260lbs n fatter than KoS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 16, 2013)

new low...241 pounds...gotta see 230s


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn KOS good for you!   I seem to have hit a wall at 250.    Time to up my game and bust through.


----------



## Watson (Apr 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> new low...241 pounds...gotta see 230s



well done brother, keep it up, make fools of those who've ever doubted you


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> new low...241 pounds...gotta see 230s



so your about 15 pounds more than Heavyiron?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 17, 2013)

^^^^ Do you even lift ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

back def sucks...so weird it always grew easy...so I didn't really focus on it...now its way behind everything else...looks like shit...but I do have pics up to troll don't i


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2013)

Mid back looks thick and Lats are wide. Just need some trap n rear delt work by the look of it


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2013)

He needs to do cardio 5-6 days per week honestly. Once the back fat is off you will be able to see the muscle.


----------



## Saney (Apr 18, 2013)

Back fat = Bacon?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

thecaptn' said:


> mid back looks thick and lats are wide. Just need some trap n rear delt work by the look of it



tonyas mid back looks thick as fuck...she does jack shit...i hate her


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

I cant remember the last time...in my whole life that i was in the 230s...anyway this morning i am 238.2 pounds...i was very happy


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I cant remember the last time...in my whole life that i was in the 230s...anyway this morning i am 238.2 pounds...i was very happy


lets celebrate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

lets not



delts

seated press
few sets with one plate side
few sets with 2plates a side



bradford press
25
50
75 a side...dont count reps


db laterals

up to 45s

some static holds...slow negs


machine laterals

100 pounds few sets...lots of quick reps



lots and lots rear cable laterals


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

good work KOS on your two thirties.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lets not
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KOS I was trollin before but srsly if your doing 45 lb lat raises you are going way too heavy bro.

Flame me if you want, but with your current shoulder development, you need to be going lighter.

End transmission


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

that was heaviest after tons of others...i do reps in all styles...fast....slow with a pause...i can do reps with 50s and pause them in the top position...i never use bad form...ever....been doing this shit too long to risk it...not everyone is weak...i do sets with 20s...and i can do sets with way heavier than 45s


and again...you are a picless troll...i couldnt possibly care less about anything you say


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

im fuking 237 pounds


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn man. 237? thats awesome bro. Keep it up. Soon you'll be Jerked and Tan like me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

just did some arms today...some legs...not much...stupid knees......wife cussed me out for going to the gym...good times


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work. You're seeing progress and that's all that counts.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that was heaviest after tons of others...i do reps in all styles...fast....slow with a pause...i can do reps with 50s and pause them in the top position...i never use bad form...ever....been doing this shit too long to risk it...not everyone is weak...i do sets with 20s...and i can do sets with way heavier than 45s
> 
> 
> and again...you are a picless troll...i couldnt possibly care less about anything you say





Fine then... keep your lats/back unproportionality larger to your delts... see if I care.

Glad I could help !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

thanx picless troll...move along


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

my brother doesn't workout


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

sooo purdy


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

your bro is in decent shape


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

he smokes a lot of weed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

kos hs incline 3 quarter a side - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

little squats....again - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

little pulldowns...again - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

kos pulldowns - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

LITTLE DOES 30 PUSHUPS - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 6, 2013)

LITTLE CURLS - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

30 pushups, i can beat that KOS, ask your missus if she wants a challenge LOL

good job


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2013)

no


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

my arms are better than hers LOL


----------



## cube789 (May 7, 2013)

^compares himself to women ....


----------



## azza1971 (May 7, 2013)

she has a decent physique, can you compare Ice?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 9, 2013)

you cant


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

go train some more Butter Bean, you will never see your abs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

Oh no...mr cant train owned me this time


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

*go train some more Butter Bean, you will never see your abs*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

LOL...SHIT TALKER...WHAT THE FUCK EVER DUDE


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

*go train some more Butter Bean, you will never see your abs*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 10, 2013)

Here he goes on repeat....always worked in the past


----------



## azza1971 (May 10, 2013)

*isnt that the pic your retarded wife did?*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

Azza - you need a book on anabolics? Ive got a spare one for sale


----------



## cube789 (May 11, 2013)

^lol


----------



## azza1971 (May 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza - you need a book on anabolics? Ive got a spare one for sale



i?ve got 2 books the same, just dont know which one to read.


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza - you need a book on anabolics? Ive got a spare one for sale



with azzas tanned, sculpted, ripped body, how could u speak such blasphemy........


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Pathetic you even use gear lolol


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Grow up dude for real!Your 30 yers old downgrading ppl on a forum and you want to speak about integrity.Your still not in shape.Nope not at all.I joke around on the forum alot bs about everyone and everything.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 12, 2013)

This is a bad idea, and will not be worth the grief in the end


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is a bad idea, and will not be worth the grief in the end



Hmm.. I can see bloodshed. Ontops blood for sure


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmm.. I can see bloodshed. Ontops blood for sure



I'm editing to give him a chance here. He's got a minute left.


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Lawl kos is fat I'm jerked I win beat him in challenge


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lawl kos is fat I'm jerked I win beat him in challenge



It's questionable whether Kos can be called fat now, or whether you can be called jerked


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

I own my own house not living in a trailer park gawking about my heroine attic brother shit physique.Driving a 99 Camaro v6 with a 2200 Vulcan lol.Defnition of white trash!


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Better then kos I thought I called him out already and beat him!I feel I beat everyone but heavy but hey!Yea kos is still 18+ bf=fat


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 12, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lawl kos is fat I'm jerked I win beat him in challenge



Okaydookie. 
You probably would win that contest.
But you and I know what that not the contest that counts.  I would drop this and apologize and live to fight another day. Can't win this. Your caught, own it, move on. Diverting this is bullshit.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Okaydookie.
> You probably would win that contest.
> But you and I know what that not the contest that counts.  I would drop this and apologize and live to fight another day. Can't win this. Your caught, own it, move on. Diverting this is bullshit.



Best advice ever. Def +1


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Caught where?? Proof??


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Fuck kos I stepped fagot plenty times.I joke about all sponsors here.He going call me out on some bs fuck this nigger!


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm editing to give him a chance here. He's got a minute left.


I will give kos a chance to squash what he claimed I said.He knows I joke and bs here alot just fucking around.We been ok but I have no problem dragging shit out forever.Im no fucking Azza I can back everything up I say I proven that already.Yea I been in out shape plenty last 6-7 years bbing gets boring to me and I let myself go.But Im not that guy who talks about yesterday.I still have alot room for improvement.But at my rate in 4 years when I hit 30 I will be no fucking joke.


----------



## azza1971 (May 12, 2013)

KOS has made decent progress, i will give him that, but losing all that weight, he lost brain cells as well.


----------



## OTG85 (May 12, 2013)

Yea but he still a douche bag


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

you know you said it.....I don't care if you want to admit it or not....yours is not my life to live... I wont be here efighting later...ill be at the gym after  work


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

You jerked and Tan yet, KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

I am somewhat tan


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

there are recent vids and pics on page before this one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

me now


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2013)

Much better. Happy to see you staying strong!!!

Looking better everyday


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me now



Im going to go ahead and predict we this knig with legit abs in the not too distant future. Anyone what to set the odds on the timetable and make some wagers?


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

54 goddamn seconds i will never get back. Thanks for hindering my ability to have a rational thought as I was trying to figure out why the fuck you posted this.lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

little bb rows...she hates them - YouTube



today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

little tbar rows - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

usmarine said:


> 54 goddamn seconds i will never get back. Thanks for hindering my ability to have a rational thought as I was trying to figure out why the fuck you posted this.lol


wtf are you talking about noob?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> yea but he still a douche bag


i am  still totally free of letting personal interest...friendship...drama or whatever may come...nothing gets in the way of reality....it is what it is it cant be changed...what is said cant be unsaid...lying doesnt change it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

saney said:


> much better. Happy to see you staying strong!!!
> 
> Looking better everyday



meh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

iFORCEVideos - Dusty Hanshaw Trains Back in the Mecca - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

Tried dc rack chins today....pretty cool...focusing more on back...as i have said...i am nearly ok with how the front looks


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2013)

usmarine said:


> 54 goddamn seconds i will never get back. Thanks for hindering my ability to have a rational thought as I was trying to figure out why the fuck you posted this.lol




Wrong answer dude...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

obviously a gimmick but who cares


----------



## Watson (May 13, 2013)

usmarine said:


> 54 goddamn seconds i will never get back. Thanks for hindering my ability to have a rational thought as I was trying to figure out why the fuck you posted this.lol



starting the wrong guy bro, move along......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2013)

incline skulls today...way better than reg ones


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

ive been lifting....I have dome some cardio


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2013)

Really letting chest go for awhile...focusing on back triceps...and biceps as usual cause they suck balls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

sooo much trouble getting real gym time due to my lame ass fuking job....I am soo excited...cannot fuking wait....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

Oh and i fuking hate mexicans


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Abs yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

bwahahahahahahaa


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Oh and i fuking hate mexicans



... But love Mexican food.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

chest tris with tris waaay more focused on....140 pound incline skull highlight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

just completed abs an cardio with wife


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

One day i'll have ABS GOD DAMNIT!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

me neither!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 23, 2013)

back and bis today....doing more for back a lately and it shows.....hit pulldowns....stiff arms...db rows...couple bb rows...t bar...rack deads light and lame....bb curls...preacher machine...hammer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 24, 2013)

shouldys


db laterals

nautilus laterals

nautilus behind the neck press

cable laterals with cuff

lots of rear delt face pulls

ronnie laterals


----------



## azza1971 (May 24, 2013)

good work KOS, how are the numbers? You still losing some weight or hit a plateau?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 24, 2013)

I don't track strength anymore... #s go down with weightloss...strength starts to come back when I start gaining weight....still stronger than most anyone at my gym...im just trying to get my wife to think im cool...I set all the prs im gonna set when I was young and cared


----------



## azza1971 (May 24, 2013)

by numbers i was meaning body weight, god job though, i aint hating on you anymore, you lost the weight and thats what counts.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 25, 2013)

im on an oral right now....scale always goes up on orals...im 245 to 250....237 is still lowest weight ive seen


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

What you running KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

cut mix...epistane


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (May 26, 2013)

I respond really well to epistane. What is your sweet spot? tried up to 60mg ed, 40 was my sweet spot before bp and back bumps made it rough ride. Excellent job on the transformation bro. Keep up the hard work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

I am not very tolerant to orals...or really anything...40 mgs is most ive ever taken


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

I always thought epistane was worthless DHEA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

no way...its even listed in the anabolics 10


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2013)

How you liking the cut mix? Running 1ml ED or less?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

everyday...every other....bout to be off again


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (May 26, 2013)

I eat like a horse on epi, lbm gains I used it as bridge for 6 weeks. Great strength gains, minimal water retention


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

good start to the day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

fatty pull up pr - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

my new adult pull up record...never tried to get good at them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

dravin the monkey - YouTube


----------



## Saney (May 26, 2013)

I can do 11!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

you are lighter...that's my excuse


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2013)

back day....did 3 sets of pullups......bb rows up to 285...t bar...biceppius


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

You ever use the assisted chin up machine?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2013)

never seen one...but why use one...I can do pullups


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (May 30, 2013)

you have much back fat, just saying and will never look like the ultimate warrior, you are the ultimate fattie


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2013)

I guess you don't own a mirror


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

oh yeah...chest tris yesterday...weak as shit from work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

have done some lame circuits halfassed in beteen workouts


shouldys


nautilus behind the neck press

stack x 12 x 2 or 3 sets

add 45 pound plate to stack for 5 or 6...then static hold and slow neg...drop set


db laterals

couple of sets with 40 pounds

set with 50s


tried 65s....too sloppy



LOTS of rear cable laterals


some machine laterals


few sets light cable laterals


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice having an Azza free journal?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2013)

yep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

circuits last night...fuck it blows


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

backy


close grip pulldowns

stack x ? x 3


tbar chest pad rows


1
2
3 plates

couple sets of pull ups

stiff arm pulldowns

lots of sets...up to 200


cable rows


machine rows



gym was crowded with idiots


couldnt do what i wanted when i wanted


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2013)

totally forgot i did arms...did some 70 pound hammer curls and junk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

did chest and tris...nothing special...but man tris felt bout to pop


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

did circuits yesterday...jack shit today...met a 49 year old dude in great shape...inspired


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did circuits yesterday...jack shit today...met a 49 year old dude in great shape...inspired



Was it a truck driver names superman1?


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 8, 2013)

Dont know...made a delivery...he had mean fuking dogs...and legs smaller than heavy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

woops....having one laptop sux^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Hold on, are you using Mrs KOS login???


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

we only have one computer...thought she logged out before she handed me the comp...we also have to share the bed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

and email....and facebook...and the money


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and email....and facebook...and the money



Im hearing you . . GF gets pissed off with my farting and snoring, but refuses to move into the spare room!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I did cardio


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I did cardio



Ran to the door when you heard the chinese food delivery guy? 

Just breakin balls. 

So What are you goals now? Cutting? Bulking? How come you never mention diet? Do you see it as irrelevant to your fitness?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

food lately has been a lot of grilled food and red potatoes at home...I work in a delivery truck so my food at work is pretty shitty most days...I have talked about bloat issues before...ive been making attempts to read some aceto books on dieting....ive always thought it was boring and my wife is a fast food addict....doing way better lately out of need and budget concerns


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I wish to god there was a decent Chinese place here....closest is 30 miles away


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I know that diet and cardio are the key to the next level...I don't feel like mass is really an issue...cept my faggot arms


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I know that diet and cardio are the key to the next level...I don't feel like mass is really an issue...cept my faggot arms



Diet much more than cardio. I don't know which you dislike more. I personally will restrict myself diet wise long before ill get on an elliptical 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

im pretty good with dieting...I don't eat a lot...sometimes I go on snacking binges but that is more depression kinda thing...stress eating...I prefer grilled protein over any kind of snack


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## LightningRod (Jun 9, 2013)

You should check out the myfitnesspal app. You can track your daily/weekly intake and macro breakdown.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

If it goes on smart or i phones im shit out of luck...if i had one id never get anything done


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

LightningRod said:


> You should check out the myfitnesspal app. You can track your daily/weekly intake and macro breakdown.


I couldn't do without it. I am amazed at how much easier sticking to a diet is with it. I, like many, ate way more than i thought until i started logging it.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> If it goes on smart or i phones im shit out of luck...if i had one id never get anything done



World of porn in your pocket... You don't know what your missing.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 9, 2013)

It really is an eye opener.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> food lately has been a lot of grilled food and red potatoes at home...I work in a delivery truck so my food at work is pretty shitty most days...I have talked about bloat issues before...ive been making attempts to read some aceto books on dieting....ive always thought it was boring and my wife is a fast food addict....doing way better lately out of need and budget concerns



You need to take a cool box with you - we call them eskies - it can be done bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

im not eating cold food...not near that dedicated...hell I hate most leftovers


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im not eating cold food...not near that dedicated...hell I hate most leftovers



I used to say the same thing. You do get used to it. Although some foods I have a real hard time with cold. Like chicken almost unswallowable somedays.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

Tins of tuna, brown rice, lemon juice, garlic, shallots. Tastes ok, and you do get used to it. Advocado etc etc 

You can also fill a thermos full of blended oats, whey, ice, frozen berries. Plenty of other shit you can throw in there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I like these yellowfin tuna teriyaki stuff but man it smells for days lol


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

because you are not a big eater for you ideally would be to do IF with short feeding window around and after training..because you have gut issues it will help to heal it and not to mention that IF would kick your fat burning to the next level


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

agree...ive eaten cleaner lately...lot less bloat an lethargy


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> agree...ive eaten cleaner lately...lot less bloat an lethargy



if you just cut the wheat for a week or two i guarantee that the whole bloat and other stuff would disappear..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like glutin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

did back and bis today...it was uneventful


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

do not like but its an update...back down to 245 after a depression binge


----------



## Bowden (Jun 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like glutin



I was thinking the same thing.
Gluten intolerance.
Cortisol spikes.

KOS, like TheCaptn and Sil pointed out.
You need to think about cutting out all wheat products bread, pasta ect. and going to a glutin free diet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

without that stuff whats left !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> without that stuff whats left !



You'd be surprised man. If you're dieting you shouldn't have breads or pastas in your diet regardless.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah I kno...just kidding...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> do not like but its an update...back down to 245 after a depression binge



Wtf bro... Your looking positively svelt, you got gears and a hot wife that fucks you. Why depressed? Seems like the good life to me!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't have a gut...carry weight in my hate handles


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

oh...and finances


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't have a gut...carry weight in my hate handles


 it's your bad spot. It's last to go... But shit your getting there.  Progress- enjoy the ride, your going the right way, it's coming off at a moderate pace. The loss will probably stick. 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh...and finances


 little harder... Just remember healthy family, sexy wife... Im Sure a lot of rich guys out there with sick kids or ugly wife's (or both) would swap lives with you in a heartbeat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

that's funny...by the way jimmy...great success tonight...afterwards I demanded she make me brownies....she responded and I quote "just wait 5 min...at least until my vagina stops hurting"...score


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 12, 2013)

oh and I did a chest workout with a bunch of flyes variations


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's funny...by the way jimmy...great success tonight...afterwards I demanded she make me brownies....she responded and I quote "just wait 5 min...at least until my vagina stops hurting"...score



A man among boys, you should teach a class!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's funny...by the way jimmy...great success tonight...afterwards I demanded she make me brownies....she responded and I quote "just wait 5 min...at least until my vagina stops hurting"...score



Lmao!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 13, 2013)

people say that eating healthy is costly which is not true..i dont understand the whole notion of i cant afford healthy food so let me buy all the garbage instead..you end up spending much more money on it that you'd ever would buying quality foods..i'd take 1lbs of quality grass fed meat over those 5lbs packs of hormone and antibiotic treated meat they sell in big stores any given day..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

shoot...bags of potatos or rice are cheap as fuck....grill protein everday for around 5 to 10 bucks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao!



I laughed out loud when she said it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

chest is sore as shit from yesterday....rough work day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

What's new? Got any AP stories for me?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


Damn, dude. You're almost my size now. Only you're quite a bit stronger. Good work, man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)

thanx...ap stories?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2013)

241...almost back intp uncharted territory


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

Ap= autoplow 
autoplow is
A-"seldom-seen" maneuver when you put your testicles over her eye sockets while getting head. (Picture it: ass on forehead) It may be anatomically impossible, but what the fuck else is new. (Arabian googles)
B-The act of Blowing one's love sauce on their partners sternum and letting her bake in the sun. The partner will then return later and peel off the cumjack and feed it to the craving slut. (Brazilian pancake)
C- The act of taking a girl in the ass, pulling out, and spewing all over her "pastry buns", thus transforming her rump into the allusion of an oversized, quivering glazed donut. (Cops delight)
D- sexual intercourse. Pick this one
E- A personal favorite. As she is lying on her back and you are hammering her from your knees. You very carefully move forward and prop yourself (without using your arms) on your dick while it is still inserted in her vagina. You then proceed to flap your arms and let out a long shrieking howl much like a flying camel. Strictly a class move. (Flying camel)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

did back yesterday...half assed but felt all kinds of pumped up...even my biceps pumped when doing arms for a change


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

That's pretty cool considering you're on pct, yeah?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

oh yeah...back felt fuking fried and full of blood after 3 sets...I have def been moody though


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Your absence has been noted


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

what the hell...I log on everyday


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

You may be reading but it's obvious when you're not posting much


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

I have more post than anyone in the same period of time lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Just ignore my babble then. Very hazy brained, I'm finding myself forgetting shit in mid-sentence


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

ive seen a few people talk about me not posting...im like whaaaaaat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

I just thought you were keeping busy off line while the Fam were away


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

yeah I filled my time quite nicely


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Lets face it if you were a tool and AG was a tool shed. Your the jackhammer.  Your presence is usually felt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

I like that


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Well put DJ


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

hes a genius


----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2013)

not to mention there is people getting away with shit when ur not around KOS.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel fat as fuck...scale said 241...almost back into uncharted territory


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2013)

239....imfasting seems to be helping...hope it doesn't hurt me tiny muscles


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

DAMN!  The pic of you in post #664 says a lot, how much total weight have you lost?  Nice work.


----------



## celticthug (Jun 24, 2013)

I stay outta your threads because all the fucking buffoonery and shit that goes on in them! LOL! But let me say looks like your making progress.Aint easy for a big guy too drop weight.Can be a kinda ego thing.Keep it up! Your getting there!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 239....imfasting seems to be helping...hope it doesn't hurt me tiny muscles



im will actually help you build muscles while getting lean


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> DAMN!  The pic of you in post #664 says a lot, how much total weight have you lost?  Nice work.


something like 80 pounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

so ijust jogged 4 an half miles....paved miles...I weigh 233 pounds


----------



## independent (Jun 26, 2013)

How do your knees feel now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

surprisingly ok...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so ijust jogged 4 an half miles....paved miles...I weigh 233 pounds


I ran like two miles the other day and fucking hated every second of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

I sure thought I would hate it alot more


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I sure thought I would hate it alot more



I'm using cardio to burn the hate. It actually works


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

wimpy shoulders an bis yesterday....ok considering recent stress


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

I did a home chest workout today....went great...also did some major biceps pumping and more delts


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I did a home chest workout today....went great...also did some major biceps pumping and more delts



What you bench? Tonya?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

I have the biggest bowflex ever made...a smith...and dbs up to 90 pounds


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have the biggest bowflex ever made...a smith...and dbs up to 90 pounds



1-10 how would you rate it?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

there is almost nothing better for a chest workout....people think they are a joke....but studies have shown that variable resistance is superior to reg training....like bands and chains....the bflex also has variable reistance with peak contraction with its power rods....recently I read about how band resistance causes more time under tension or something...cant remember scanned it.....my elbows were in much better shape when I used it most of the time...and believe it or not I was pressing my heaviest weights ever when I alternated in between bflex days and free weights...but I was also way fatter then....it doesn't replace a real gym...but you can do anything on it...mine is the ultimate 2...with "410 " pounds of resistance(not true but I don't care)....I barely use it anymore cause tonya doesn't like it....its built mostly for avg sized people...like most things....and she is too little


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah I thought they were bullshit too. Interesting, thanks.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

dont knock anything til ya try it....you are not a strong prsser....it would be more than enuff "weight " for you....I can not really max it out for reps right now


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

No doubt! I've no room to store one thou


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah in my house it has its own room ....those new free motion machines in gyms are based on its ideas


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 1, 2013)

I read up on it last night - I'm doing a lot of cable work just to do something with my pecs. It would work well for me I think - need a bigger house


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

takes like seconds to go from flyes to presses...great for pre exhaust and shit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 1, 2013)

I house sat a dudes house who had a bow flex. I fucking loved it.  It took a while to stabilize it but once you stop wobbling its great. It may have just been the strange movement. But I almost bought one used because of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

I should make some vids on it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I should make some vids on it



In a speedo pls. Look you could probably get your ass in one now!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 1, 2013)

holy shit....that is gross


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2013)

great fuking workout today...was gonna do some vids with wife...fuking cam died!...she was doing deads in booty shorts!!!!....I did shoulders tris....normal shoulder shit....did incline skulls with 140 to 150 pounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2013)

actually preworkout


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

What's up with the pink shirt??


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's up with the pink shirt??



Better then a pink sock!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)

soft hands


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

I got a few pink shirts...not soft hands...notice the black nail from getting crushed


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2013)

ouch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

I made a sound...so yeah


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

curls...kos's way - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

so...I worked swing shift and worked out all week...did legs and some stuff today.....tired does not begin to describe


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

gym closed


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

you kicked ass kos, i was following your progress on MD what happened?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

I lost 87 pounds.... they booted me for no good reason....nate iron8 or whatever spread around pms where I was beligerant with him... some guys were joking around on other people...I joked on them...this kid the coon got upset I said he looked like he had downs...he went off but wasn't reprimanded....I was under the impression I could say what I wanted thru pm


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I lost 87 pounds.... they booted me for no good reason....nate iron8 or whatever spread around pms where I was beligerant with him... some guys were joking around on other people...I joked on them...this kid the coon got upset I said he looked like he had downs...he went off but wasn't reprimanded....I was under the impression I could say what I wanted thru pm



danm md is a member down atm ill try get you back in


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

lol...iron 8 hates me....Bowden and heavy wont back me...pretty sure ron harris got me back before...anyway....you speak to them let them know ill do what im told....and now I know there is no freedom of speech in pms ill say yes sir no sir...had no idea could be banned over pms.....they have erased a lot of my post to get me off top ten posters list


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

well i put in a word in the moderator forum, you always generated interested and u have served your time,,ill get u back in man


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

^^^lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

crunches....domestic cardio...some walking....maybe some flyes an crossovers...kill anything already not sore...whats a rest day


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

villan said:


> danm md is a member down atm ill try get you back in



When I last looked around md was dead. I got banned for some mundane shit. What's the big attraction?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

contest coverage.....people that workout and talk about pro bbing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> crunches....domestic cardio...some walking....maybe some flyes an crossovers...kill anything already not sore...whats a rest day



domestic cardio... that's good...and I fucking hate you. I got domestic self sexual assault.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

tonya punched me in the face couple days ago....got a little black eye


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

you probably deserved it, nope you did deserve it.  still I would take any contact from her... even if its a shiner.  did you see stars?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah...she can punch...its not bad...but she gave me a tiny cut....I have never been cut by a mans punch...and ive been punched plenty


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

pct fuking blows...all I got is clomid....im fuking miserable and sore all over...exhausted


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pct fuking blows...all I got is clomid....im fuking miserable and sore all over...exhausted



Fuck that. Get that Jew from Anabolic America to send you some test.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

have some test...just wanted to take a break...reset...terrible...now I feel like drug fein....I want drugs! lol....dude said he wanted me to do a log...haven't seen it though


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

do you ever do pct?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah....and I don't take a lot of stuff....cant handle sides


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

chest
crossovers
flyes
decline press
incline press


reg concentration curls
crunches
went swimming today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

41 years old now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

tonya practicing her shit photog skillz - YouTube


----------



## M-Way (Jul 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 41 years old now



Lee Priest comes closer than any bodybuilder to aligning with my philosophies on life. Give not one fart's fuck about shit. 

_'Oh but his tats look shit' 

_If you have to write that as well as think it then what are you saying? you have limits on shit, self or exogenously imposed? Fuck you and your security blanket.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

sometimes I look at myself and think I have too my tat2s....but they mine either way


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

tonya practicing her shit photog skillz - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

so my vid doesn't get lost on last page


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pct fuking blows...all I got is clomid....im fuking miserable and sore all over...exhausted


Run an AI in a couple weeks. Sets most guys straight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

sure hope so....maybe I will be hrt guy from now on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

6 ft 9 317 pounds....fuck


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 9, 2013)

i wanna see kos growing a beard


----------



## M-Way (Jul 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i wanna see kos growing a beard



Actually sit and watch him growing it?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 9, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Actually sit and watch him growing it?



lol almost..he's gonna be posting pics anyway so i'll be watching the progress


----------



## M-Way (Jul 9, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol almost..he's gonna be posting pics anyway so i'll be watching the progress



He is growing one? Excellent, he'll look well Taliban.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

never growin a beard


----------



## M-Way (Jul 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> never growin a beard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

hate handles shrinking


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

strained a tendon in my forearm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

did legs...I have to work thru the weekened.....yay me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> strained a tendon in my forearm



Odd place to pull a tendon.  Maybe you need some more repetitive motion exercises.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

hammer curls with 80s....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

pretty much happens anytime I make an attempt at working forearms...always right arm to


----------



## Bowden (Jul 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pretty much happens anytime I make an attempt at working forearms...always right arm to



How are you doing hammer curls?
Across the body?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah....reverse curls are much worse


----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah....reverse curls are much worse



Reverse forearm curls are a wrecker. The key is to NEVER try and use the same torque as a bi curl. Do them ultra strict with pathetic weight and the last two failing reps take really slow, reps 12-16. Stray from that and you'll feel shit popping.  You can build these muscles with light weight, they don't need anything more. Conversly smash absolute fuck out of the flexors with heavy behind the back wrist curls etc. They make the lower arm meat.

Jay actually has very poor brachiordialis but you couldn't call his forearms puny. For a while stick to the flexor stuff and let your arm heal.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Reverse forearm curls are a wrecker. The key is to NEVER try and use the same torque as a bi curl. Do them ultra strict with pathetic weight and the last two failing reps take really slow, reps 12-16. Stray from that and you'll feel shit popping.  You can build these muscles with light weight, they don't need anything more. Conversly smash absolute fuck out of the flexors with heavy behind the back wrist curls etc. They make the lower arm meat.
> 
> Jay actually has very poor brachiordialis but you couldn't call his forearms puny. For a while stick to the flexor stuff and let your arm heal.



hey,fix your pm settings..i cant send you a pm..i think you have it on off


----------



## M-Way (Jul 12, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> hey,fix your pm settings..i cant send you a pm..i think you have it on off



Done. Hit me...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't realy need to work forearms anyway


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2013)

^look at arnie's hair 
its fucking gorgeous


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

little bflex rows - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

little pulldowns on bflex - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2013)

heat stroke dehydration....worked out anyway....chest and tris....pitiful


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> little bflex rows - YouTube



Negged for not making her train nude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

almost!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> heat stroke dehydration....*worked out anyway*....chest and tris....pitiful




^^^ You lift ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 2, 2013)

you dnt


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 2, 2013)

pimp


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 27, 2013)

kos stopped training


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> kos stopped training



And getting fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 27, 2013)

not at all.....write shit in aa log...worked 15 hrs today...I got two jobs...did chest yesterday


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2013)

Good to hear man, keep smashing it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 29, 2013)

back to this old thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2013)

I weigh 240.4 now

did
abs
then some quads
then some chest tris


nothing really special...i worked hard....job and swing shift had me wore out


----------



## G3 (Nov 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I weigh 240.4 now
> 
> did
> abs
> ...



Off shifts are hard on you, Bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 2, 2013)

legs sore as fuck



back


close grip pullups
reg pulldowns
neutral grip pulldowns
machine rows
stiff arm
ss with underhand pullups

was working around bad elbow


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2013)

dets

lateral machine
press machine... both to failure supersetted



ronnie rear cable laterals

face pulls

hs shrugs
db shrugs

cordova rows
set of arnies
db military

did some more biceps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

239 pounds now


chest last night


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

How much you lost, how much to go?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

i was up to 256 recently
gonna see what 220 look like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

back

wide neutral grip pulldowns
narrow pullups
db row
machine rows
stiff arm pulldowns

some ab shit


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

You'll look good at 220 - you'll get that goddamit I'm looking skinny feeling, but push thru it bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

my waist is already smaller than its been since high school...not that its ever been small


my belt i wear used to be on the very first notch...now its on 9


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah well don't pussy out this time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

i know right...my lowest was 232...gotta at least beat that... ive got a good handle on how to do it to...hopefully i retain some muscles


----------



## Fishman44 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kos what's your diet look like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

when im working i do intermittent fasting
then when im at home im cycling calories


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> when im working i do intermittent fasting
> then when im at home im cycling calories



Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

ive noticed my body adjust pretty fast to even super low cals now...makes me paranoid when i cram in the cals ...but im almost grateful when i get to not eat
stomach is messed up les often now to...big problem for me


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Gut flora makes a huge difference. Sounds like you had an allergy or highly sensitive to something.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 6, 2013)

Dude get 220. I know at some point Your Going to get hyper serious and do it.  Do it now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dude get 220. I know at some point Your Going to get hyper serious and do it.  Do it now.



I know KOS has sensitivity to gears, it's possibly dose-dependant. I'm thinking 250mg test a week would be fine for keeping muscle. Any var your Mrs hasn't used would be great too.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2013)

she only had these 10 mg pills 
lol

supposed to get something from heavy...aint seen it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2013)

delts and stuff

db laterals
cordova row
lateral machine
press machine ss

some db curls
spider curls

wife made me leave!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

i did chest today with the rest of the world
got side tracked ...someone wanted me to train them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2014)

so yesterday made an attempt at something new/old...with noob..................dip/pullup ss........ bench/bb row.... vertical bench...pec dec....little bit of arms


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2014)

whats your weight these days?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 24, 2014)

You tried that test yet?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2014)

yeah...used a vial...had no troubles...looked super clean


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2014)

i have weighed as little as 228.6


did lots of neutral grip pullups

weighted dips on multi....70 pounds



bench row superset with
285



did some biceps and abs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 6, 2014)

shouldys

db shrugs
bent over db laterals
hs shrugs

db laterals
military press ss


nautilus behind the neck


some triceps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 13, 2014)

forgot to post some workouts


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2014)

225 pounds today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2014)

did some shoulders and arms today


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn man, you have leaned down. Good work


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2014)

my theory is...with tonya in jail my cortisol levels are down lol


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2014)

Its amazing to see how much your face has changed.

How's she doing? I assume she has been sober and straight since getting arrested?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 16, 2014)

yeah she is in jail so she doesn't have access to alcohol


----------



## 258884 (Apr 16, 2014)

sorry things are still bad on the home front.  You have leaned out a ton.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 16, 2014)

I am stress free with her gone...just living....aint easy...and I do miss her...but it has been a vacation from crazy town


----------



## s2h (Apr 16, 2014)

Good work KOS....def leaned out a bunch....see positive posts aren't that hard too make...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow KOS fkg A man!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2014)

whoa...simmer down gays....I mean guys


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2014)

haven't been logging but ive been working out....... I reached a low of 224...but have ballooned and retained water on an ice cream binge...eating out and cookies...tonight was the last...SWEAR....DID BICEPS AND SHOULDERS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 24, 2014)

brutal workout today...yay


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2014)

international chest day...............pec dec-vertical bench- pushup all together no rest...............incline bench....weighted dips....crossover....overhead rope extensions....incline skulls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 2, 2014)

226...cant wait to workout today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 4, 2014)

man I have totally got out of logging shit...but im working out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 8, 2014)

....shit wrkout today...need sleep


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 226...cant wait to workout today



You look like a new man, it's a fkg trip!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2014)

im like 228 most of the time...im starting to fade ....pct is terrible...hate this shit....don't know if reg hormones are gnna come back....musta waited too long...been wrking out but its a struggle


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im like 228 most of the time...im starting to fade ....pct is terrible...hate this shit....don't know if reg hormones are gnna come back....musta waited too long...been wrking out but its a struggle



Is HRT an option?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2014)

could look into it...I have ins on my job...maybe too poor to put the co pay....ah....American healthcare


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2014)

struggled thru an arm workout


----------



## charley (May 13, 2014)

You look great KOS, never seen you look so good....    off cycle maybe think about HGH & proviron[I know ,mucho money]...  nice work


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2014)

How long have you been off?

Testosterone is dirt cheap. For HRT you need a max of 200 mg Cyp weekly so a vial lasts 5 weeks easy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2014)

going on 2 months


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> going on 2 months


You using a serm or ai or anything at the moment?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2014)

blastofen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 17, 2014)

suffered thru some random shit yesterday....Tonya is out of jail


----------



## CG (May 17, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 226...cant wait to workout today



Holy shit bro

You look sick

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 17, 2014)

I don't think so this moment...people are saying that tho....omfg pct.....HATE...I THINK IM OFFICALLY AN ADDICT OR DEPENDANT


----------



## CG (May 18, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't think so this moment...people are saying that tho....omfg pct.....HATE...I THINK IM OFFICALLY AN ADDICT OR DEPENDANT



Best I've ever seen from you bro. Fuvking bicep veins n shit  you look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't think so this moment...people are saying that tho....omfg pct.....HATE...I THINK IM OFFICALLY AN ADDICT OR DEPENDANT



You'll never feel satisfied. That's what's so fucked about this sport.


----------



## CG (May 18, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did some shoulders and arms today



You look like a completely different person brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 18, 2014)

I don't quite look like that right now...holding 6 pounds or so water fat whatever on top of that....got depressed...lots of cookies ice cream...but im holding now...no more falling backwards


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2014)

hitting things that were too sore to hit...tris...traps...anyway...im 30 now...cardio!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2014)

dang I suck at logging now....even had this workout with a muscle and fitness looking guy...I keep fading....234....switched to clomid....only shit I got


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2014)

shouldys....some legs.....still not feeling like my self.....I did get  good shoulder pump....im losing it lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2014)

Is your mrs going to let you run gears again?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2014)

says she all for it herself even....but shes bipolar as fuck...I don't kno


----------



## the_predator (May 28, 2014)

Outstanding job KOS! I know that no one is more critical of you then you. It is truly night and day brother.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2014)

im like 233 ..... but workouts are getting better...was feeling like even going to the gym was a waste of time...im doing cardio and training legs now...so at least I got my bases covered....today...legs.... biceps....some abs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2014)

235

did some more shouldys


lots of laterals
lots


last was like quadruple drop set to failure each time

ss with db prsses also dropsetted


upright rows


did some triceps



felt productive....did cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2014)

did chest....tris....cardio....little draggy....not much sleep


----------



## the_predator (Jun 4, 2014)

I might have missed it in your log but what are you doing for cardio KOS and for how long? No homo, but you inspire me. Going from what you were to now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2014)

im just trying to develop a cardio habit right now....I hate it...but im getting used to it....I used to do db circuits sometimes....but inclined treadmill seems the most obvious....I get on for 5 min pre wout...20 min after right now....I workout brutally hard.....glycogen should be spent by the time I get on the treadmill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2014)

legs
biceps

nothing serious...time crunch


gym has new leg press...im very impressed...didnt bother my bum knees at all....someones working legs...im excited


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im just trying to develop a cardio habit right now....I hate it...but im getting used to it....I used to do db circuits sometimes....but inclined treadmill seems the most obvious....I get on for 5 min pre wout...20 min after right now....I workout brutally hard.....glycogen should be spent by the time I get on the treadmill



Mix up your cardio, tready, bike, elliptical, rower etc and intensity.... keeps your body guessing also means you're not pounding the same muscles or joints all the time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2014)

been studying on the kettle bell swing


----------



## the_predator (Jun 8, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> been studying on the kettle bell swing


Did some of that while I was in the military. Holy shit that will kick your ass if done right.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2014)

500 pound bike push for cardio...shit...working on it....some legs....chest tris....no big deal....very little sleep


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2014)

Get your own FB page goddamit!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2014)

im pretty much done with it...was just letting people know that a message to me will be nit picked by her


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2014)

did back and bis....workout cut short cause I dropped db on my finger in the rack


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2014)

Ouch.........Done that before.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2014)

I worked out the last 3 days in a row....worked around finger....went to a new gym today.....hey if you like free motion machines....then don't dog bowflexs....same shit.....holy crap...step mills rule!....I could get into that for cardio....Jacobs ladder was pretty cool


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 20, 2014)

home chest day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2014)

damn...I aint keeping up with shit....today was chest and tris....pyramid up in weight slow...tons of sets....flyes then incline bench....went up to 340...didn't get many


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2014)

good shoulder wrkout today!....sore all over...good times


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2014)

bench /bb row
pullup/dip
pullup/pushup with cables across back

did some biceps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2014)

brutal shoulders today

db front raises

mtut db laterals

6 ways

nautilus press




pushdown
overheaad cable ext


ab triset


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2014)

i did work today
crippled by doms already


chest
db flat...weak on it...elbow pain

pec deck

push up
vertical press



was thinking about article i read that said training squats or legs is better for burning fat than doing cardio
so i did bunch of leg presses


then i went to skate park
ran up highest ramp a bunch...til kind of failure


then i found long parking lot...pushed my jeep across it 4 times


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2014)

back some bis

threw up few times when i got there...dont know why


machine rows
wide pulldowns
closegrip pulldowns
tbar rows

scott curls
seated db curls
standing alt curls

some cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2014)

db laterals
20....40...60...



seated db laterals

dropset

55
45
40
30
20
15

the no rest 75 pound db presses


bb upright rows


cardio...


----------



## the_predator (Jul 10, 2014)

Keep at it KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2014)

feel more like myself with little test and clen  going


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2014)

forgot I did 6 ways


----------



## basskiller (Jul 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I worked out the last 3 days in a row....worked around finger....went to a new gym today.....hey if you like free motion machines....then don't dog bowflexs....same shit.....holy crap...step mills rule!....I could get into that for cardio....Jacobs ladder was pretty cool



Jacobs ladder  is a killer!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2014)

didnt write up chest


crossover
incline cable flye
incline press

pushdown


didnt do cardio :/


rested yesterday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2014)

strange workout day/....really focusing on a variety of cardio


20 min on treadmill
earlier in the day...god its boring


later i did a circuit


40 pound dbs

shrug
press
bent over row
pushups
crunches
curls

only got 3 times in



i attempted to do a 55 rep scheme with burpees an pushups...failed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 14, 2014)

my tricep is bigger than my kid...cool


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 18, 2014)

day before yesterday
shouldys


upright rows
db laterals
db laterals/light press superset
cable laterals
seated press


today

chest

crossover
decline press
incline cable flye
incline bench


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 19, 2014)

Crazy looking at pics from three years ago. Big difference. Need to move so we can workout together bro!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2014)

crazy what time and sterons will do....if only I could eliminate the stress in my life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2014)

some arms earlier.....did a cardio "routine"..... pushups/mountain climber/crunch/jumping jacks/squat....50 reps each...no rest


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

late workout

shouldys


db presses
3 sets of 50....some rest on 3rd


db laterals/db presses ss

4 sets

db upright rows

4 sets



cardio improv

db swing

burpee (squat thrust-push up- jump)
countdown from 5

twice


pushup--------- 25
mountain climber- 25
crunch----------25
jumping jack-----25
squat-----------25


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

new tat2


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> crazy what time and sterons will do....if only I could eliminate the stress in my life



she still giving u grief?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

she beat me up the other day lol....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2014)

So still sharing FB hey?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

not so much...but she spies


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2014)

so far today


chest

crossover

incline cable flye

flye with rotating thumb in


incline press


pushdown

single arm push down

underhand ext




back

pulldown

seated cable row

cable pullover

stiff arm pulldown


cable curls
db curls


iffy on cardio today...dang...been doing alotta wrk lately


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 22, 2014)

shouldys


single arm laterals

back and forth no rest over and over 3 to 5 sets at a time

maybe 15 20 sets total


single arm upright rows


same as above....maybe 5 to 8 sets

few sets seated press


db shrugs/ db press
4 sets


db curls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2014)

some legs...biceps...traps.....2660 cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2014)

chest day

hs incline...up to 4 plates...5 sets
db press..... up to 120s....few sets
dip machine....4 sets
pec dec/pushup

pec dec/ vertical machine/ pushup/ pushup negs


some tricep janx


db swing/goblet sqaut cardio ..... 5 rounds....rest....5 rounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

circuit cardio wout

25 pound dbs first set



50 pounds other 4


db shoulder press
curls
db rows
pushup
crunch
db swing
db squat

sucked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

2900 c


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2014)

did shoulders today...total failure diet wise


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2014)

chesty....prob some tris later......crossover.....cable flyes....incline bench.....floor db press....shrugs......cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 30, 2014)

3100 cals yesterday....total fail on 28th....tonyas bday.....250 pounds


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 31, 2014)

early today

some leg presses...legs are getting bigger and stronger




lateral machine...to failure with stack

seated machine press...stack...drop set whole stack

rear db laterals

----------------------------------

midnight home


strict laterals
front raises
standing db press



about 3200 cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 2, 2014)

3300 cals ugh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 2, 2014)

but woke up at 247


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 2, 2014)

chest an tris...wide free motion like press...crossovers....incline cable flyes....flat press.......one hand pushdown....two hand pushdown


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2014)

Weights bouncing around .. Wtf?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2014)

I had said that 240 was my max weight....def eclipsed that....its going back down now that im keeping up with shit....tonya came home so did stress....got it under control now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2014)

back stuff....first time

pulldowns...up to stack
chest pad tbars....up to 4 plates
barbell rows ....up to 200 pounds
stiff pulldowns...up to 150

some biceps


--------------- then some friends got there....got sucked into bullshit with them


dorian deads...up to 315
barbell rows... up to 225
the fukin corner tbar rows....idk 4 plates
then more pulldowns....
then i quit

discovered my butt and lower back are pretty weak


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

3800 cals last night....going super light today.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2014)

2385 cals today...I tried to workout...hit some chest....don't have it in me.... did crossovers....1 set flat bench...felt crazy heavy....did some pushups.....some light cardio...sat on my ass


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 5, 2014)

2860 cals....big chest workout


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2014)

chesty

cable flyes
crossover
wide flat bench

single arm pushdown
skull crusher


cable laterals
seated press
single db upright row


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 7, 2014)

bis today...3200 cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 7, 2014)

2380 cals...yoga is hard


----------



## the_predator (Aug 8, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 2380 cals...yoga is hard


Yes it is! Wife nearly killed me with that shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 9, 2014)

2820 cals..... benches....cable laterals....curls....attempt at yoga....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 10, 2014)

traps tris.... finished full yoga session....3700 cals tho


----------



## cube789 (Aug 11, 2014)

no gears yet ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 11, 2014)

hrt type doses


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2014)

did some legs.....db laterals....rear laterals....military press....cable laterals.....later 35 min yoga....leg focused-shiiiiiit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 16, 2014)

like 3500 cals yesterday.....stilll sitting around 250....slacking on logging


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 17, 2014)

back day!

pulldowns

incline db rows

stiff pulldowns

bb rows

dorain deads

little bis



cant wait to yoga later...will observe cals burned


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2014)

shoulders day before....did chest tris last night

2100 cals day before

3700 yesterday


248 lbs


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shoulders day before....did chest tris last night
> 
> *2100 cals day before*
> 
> ...




Dam KOS that is not a lot of food for some one your size.  You do any cardio?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2014)

never have on a reg basis


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2014)

legs  traps...some arms......cardio some yoga


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2014)

pulldowns
machine row
stiff pulldown
chest pad tbar row
incline dbell row



stat bike
rowing cardio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

some  shoulders yesterdaty.....3200 cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

2500 cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

and yoga


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)

Working in NY and saw this plane in the hanger


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2014)

new logo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2014)

chest and tris



db bench

vertical seated

pec dec

assorted tricep ext with cables

dip machine



bike
treadmill


500 cals burned 


legs are near 3 inches bigger since i started working them out...still too heavy...waist has grown


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2014)

like 220 cals dqay before..,...3000 yesterday....burned 400 wrkingout and treadmill

crazy pumpy shoulder thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2014)

chest yesterday


shoulders today


1900 cals...brutal



yoga soon


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2014)

Yesterday was tons of pulldowns day.... Cardio row machine....treadmill...yoga
2500 cals last two days


did tons of laterals last night


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2014)

kinda hard to write all the things i do now


yoga...cardio....constantly hit something with weights


legs and shoulders most recent


scale is going back down  yay

dieting sucks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2014)

2500 cals again yesterday


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

How is the yoga ?



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 7, 2014)

its pretty fing hard


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm gonna have to put the homophobia behind me and find a class. I have zero.flexibility 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...&q=&ved=0CCAQ0Qw&adurl=http://www.ddpyoga.com


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 8, 2014)

2800\
2100
2500
1700
2500
2800


cals last 6 days

did back last night

lots of pulldowns
lots of db rows
stiff uplldowns


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 12, 2014)

feels like i was in a car wreck....so i guess that was a good workout


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2014)

So.... I still wrkout....swear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 31, 2014)

So ive dropped 11 or 12 pounds...took like a month or so tho....so slow as fak


Sitting at 244

I looked ok....for me at 224....so....twenty pounds fadt is the current goal


Ive drifted back into a comfort zone....dnt train noob now....

I saw the closest thing to lean when we were hitting kind of a arnold superset routine....so going back to that....

Cardio you boring motherfucker.... I will win


----------



## Luxx (Oct 31, 2014)

Cardio is the worst. Good job on the fat loss.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2014)

Did some delts last night

Some walking


Today...chest back..... bis tris

Db bench/db rows
Machine bench/pulldown
Stiff pulldown/ push up

Cable curl/pushdown
Alt curl/overhead ext....


Called away
Some walking


More before I sleep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2014)

Tons of random dekts yesterday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2014)

Dip machine/pulldown
Dip machine/ machine row
Incline bench/ tbar row
Db bench/db row

Pec dec
Vertical bench
Some pushups

Reminds me
Pushups/inverted row


Cable curl/pushdown
Spider db curl/incline skulls



Some treadmill



All I remember


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 4, 2014)

First time at gym

Hs v squat
Assorted curls
Fdb cable curl

Hs shoulder press



Second time at gym
Trained a guy....messed around



Third time did light legs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2014)

Tons of delts yesterday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2014)

Chest back

Vert bench/ pulldown
Vert bench/ machine row

Pec dec/ pushups
Inclinr bench/tbar

Inverted row/pushups
Db bench/db row


Lotsa arms

Rec bike


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, do you have pics at your lowest body weight? What did you weigh?

Guys at MD are asking.

Thanks!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

I got down to 224....had pics around 230
239 right now


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2014)

Post up some pics when you were 230 if you can.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

https://scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...741_878168812203110_7965188965252785789_o.jpg
Right now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1511825_749705338382792_441884946_o.jpg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...295_775048565848469_6860358400593198649_o.jpg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

Kno I was 220 sonthin this one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...295_775048565848469_6860358400593198649_o.jpg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

Gd phone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuk it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 14, 2014)

first good workout in awhile
chest in wv
benched alot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2015)

wow
overkill

noob bugged me to train him today
i pushed it
sheet


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wow
> overkill
> 
> noob bugged me to train him today
> ...



Glad you're still doin it. What's new


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2015)

just trying to get shit headed in the right direction financially....
think  i got the bug back training wise


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2015)

Got the Fam back together?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright brother Good to see things picking up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2015)

Aww... You crazy kids!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 26, 2015)

Fucking heart warming


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn straight! Like you yanks say, I'm rooting for mr & mrs KOS! But it's more like LHJO


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2015)

Fuckin great bro, you two both look good as well. 

Can't wait to see you start posting workouts and making me feel bad when I skip a day lol


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn straight! Like you yanks say, I'm rooting for mr & mrs KOS! But it's more like LHJO



And as you Aussies say, I'm rooting for mr and mrs KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha
I am hitting it everyday
Torn hammy and all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn straight! Like you yanks say, I'm rooting for mr & mrs KOS! But it's more like LHJO


Thank u very much...give it a good shot.... one last time..  baby prefers us together


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm training a lot...but its all instinctual .... lords drop sets...intensity techniques... last night even with my hammy did rec bike sprints...cardio will become a habit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 4, 2015)

on repeat



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xEtI8zraIs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2015)

Today
Yoga


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2015)

good stuff


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2015)

ummmm
whaaaa


anyway
did some chest alone
bet tonya goes later with me


hs flat
dip machine
flat bb
incline
pec flye
seated bench machine
a db set

just couple sets each


some curls and pushdowns


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Today
> Yoga



Pics or gtfo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2015)

that wouldnt be very good for anyone


----------



## ExtraZeus (Mar 11, 2015)

Diggin the Hellboy tattoo! keep up the good work.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2015)

sooo slacking on stretching and sheet

cant hardly move so tight


stuff has been super light lately
but i have hit some prs on some stuff too

elbow is killing me

hammy and glute suck


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2015)

Good to hear you're hitting pr's

Now go do some fuggin yoga an get stretched out bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2015)

Good to see new mods on top of shit


----------



## CG (Mar 16, 2015)

We have mods?!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 16, 2015)

Guess so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2015)

huge chest day yesterday
and also did stuff in the morning...which i forget now


bb bench
db incline
incline fly
hs flat and incline


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2015)

Where is the one with you praying she doesn't kick your balls in?


----------



## CG (Mar 17, 2015)

Lookin good. Idk if I ever saw her smile before


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2015)

Ummm
Yea
She saw my ex gf
Kinda afraid she will cut my dick off


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ummm
> Yea
> She saw my ex gf
> Kinda afraid she will cut my dick off



Lmfao which one?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 19, 2015)

The mixed one
Not that one
The other one


----------



## CG (Mar 20, 2015)

Which one might cut your dick off tho??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2015)

Tonya


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 22, 2015)

Been consistent even doin cardio
Shoulder threw wrench in today


----------



## CG (Mar 23, 2015)

Start wearing a cup lol

Good to hear you're keeping it up bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 23, 2015)

She tried to have me arrested today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2015)

Another lime duck wrkout yesterday


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2015)

Did some arms
Cardio and junk later


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2015)

Chest
Lollygagged
People talked my head off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2015)

Hs incline
Up to 4 1/4 plates a side

Lots a flat db sets with 100s


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2015)

Gears or natty queer?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2015)

I have ruined my own production
 I use lil more than hrt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2015)

Some arms
Track walking on bum leg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2015)

I destroyed shoulders today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2015)

Dravin spot tin me and junk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2015)

Dravin spottin me and junk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2015)

so yesterday i did chest or some shit
it all bleeds togetehr
cant remember last off day

today did back 

machine rows
tbar rows
pulldowns
some pullups
incline db rows
shrugs

some curls


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 23, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Dravin spot tin me and junk



Cute Kid!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2015)

Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2015)

This is an thread and you're still going


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2015)

Wait... KOS still works out??? oh damn bro

Time to add in some hgh, bro


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> Good work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hoyle the crying jew returns. What up?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 17, 2015)

Whoa
People posting


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2015)

I know right?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 17, 2015)

Nobody posts here anymore?    I'm
Too busy to keep up.    What have I missed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2015)

Not much really... A classic melt down slash broken romance followed by e-make up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2015)

lol
shit with sheri has just gotten comical

how many e heartbreaks can she endure


i thought you e respected me blah blah
treated me like trash blah


----------



## ROID (May 19, 2015)

My god you look like shit and no amount of cardio is going to fix it.  true story.


----------



## CG (May 20, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> shit with sheri has just gotten comical
> 
> how many e heartbreaks can she endure
> ...



Man I missed some real gold eh? Lol


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> shit with sheri has just gotten comical
> 
> how many e heartbreaks can she endure
> ...



Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2015)

ROID said:


> My god you look like shit and no amount of cardio is going to fix it.  true story.



Awww
I am crushed now...I mean I always wanted to be sub two hundred pounds and weak....ya know...like u


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Man I missed some real gold eh? Lol



I see her as a female me...over stressed unappreciated at home...taken for granted....so epic melts online...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2015)

workouts have been rare...but i look ok

gna step it up with yoga...and im thinking fullbody workouts...i get pumps so much easier than before...when i actually workout


----------



## the_predator (Jun 10, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I see her as a female me...over stressed unappreciated at home...taken for granted....so epic melts online...


----------



## Watson (Jun 11, 2015)

nice pics bro, keep it up


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 18, 2015)

been easing back into gym...life is in shambles...tonya and dravin have a nice apartment now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ubugJWjKA


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> been easing back into gym...life is in shambles...tonya and dravin have a nice apartment now



When the going gets tough hit the gym


----------



## the_predator (Jun 18, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> been easing back into gym...life is in shambles...tonya and dravin have a nice apartment now


Sorry to hear this brother


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't deserve any sympathy


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, but that shits gotta be tough, you still in the gym these days ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2015)

Could be worse. Check out Azza these days.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> been easing back into gym...life is in shambles...tonya and dravin have a nice apartment now


Quite being suck a fag..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


>



He is risen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> He is risen


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2015)

yeah i still work out...rough schedule tho...have not been averaging many days in the gym...waist is smaller...i look ok for me


----------



## CG (Jul 8, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah i still work out...rough schedule tho...have not been averaging many days in the gym...waist is smaller...i look ok for me



Good to hear. Hope everything is going better bro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2015)

nah...be homeless soon


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2015)

Recent pic?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2015)

Your waist is getting tiny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2015)

Better...don't have hips for tiny


----------



## the_predator (Jul 25, 2015)

You are looking good KOS. I know life is sucking right now but just keep plowing through.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Better...don't have hips for tiny



You'll scoar plenty of roots!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 30, 2015)

ummm what


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ummm what



He said you're gonna get laid a lot in Aboriginese  lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2015)

man chicks are throwing themselves at me...young old and everything in between
im us like look
I love my wife
im a loser
and I got a little weeny

they don't seem to care


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey man I know how u feel bro. I recently was laid off of work the oil field took a dump and I'm working some shit job taking orders from some tard younger then me. I had to take all kind of loans out that I can't even pay back so my credit fucking shot. Fuck that pos nigger Obama!


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Hey man I know how u feel bro. I recently was laid off of work the oil field took a dump and I'm working some shit job taking orders from some tard younger then me. I had to take all kind of loans out that I can't even pay back so my credit fucking shot. Fuck that pos nigger Obama!



You sound like me back in '09 lol


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> Hey man I know how u feel bro. I recently was laid off of work the oil field took a dump and I'm working some shit job taking orders from some tard younger then me. I had to take all kind of loans out that I can't even pay back so my credit fucking shot. Fuck that pos nigger Obama!



I took orders from tards younger than me last year, now I'm taking orders from a tard older than me. lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2015)

always black guys fault


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> man chicks are throwing themselves at me...young old and everything in between
> im us like look
> I love my wife
> im a loser
> ...



Tell them that while you're fucking them


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol... women are a fucked up breed


----------



## the_predator (Aug 15, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol... women are a fucked up breed


Very true! One minute they will be on top fucking you, the next minute they are just fucking you over


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2015)

There are solid reasons for becoming a vagina decliner.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2015)

^^^^like^^^


----------



## the_predator (Aug 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> There are solid reasons for becoming a vagina decliner.


Yes there are! But let's not jump to being into penis positivism just yet....unless it's on a tranny, but that is a whole other issue to discuss


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2015)

My female friend gave me a car...yay me


----------



## CG (Aug 18, 2015)

Good. Now you can drive your ass to work and to the gym


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 20, 2015)

been lifting hard sometimes


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

now matter how much life sucks, realise it could always be worse, get Tonya back also, we all miss the pics bro!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2015)

Kos has got a new gf. Post up Her nudez


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2015)

Nah


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 23, 2015)

We broke up...I think


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 24, 2015)

No fuvking way!
Get a new one


----------



## charley (Nov 24, 2015)

change is good, a new look at things.....   [meaning , a new chick]....     'Hope springs eternal'.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2015)

Meh... I don't care


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 8, 2015)

254 pounds 

Chest tris mostly today

Not a good strength day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 23, 2016)

Down in 240s... at one point had lost over ten pounds... creeping back up... I don't have much in the way of hormones... and I pretty much need them... sure that's the culprit


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2016)

You're alive. I was wondering about you the other day


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2016)

Post up nudez of your new GF - that is sure to wrangle some free shit!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2016)

....


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2016)

Kos where are you?  I have some free gearz for you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2016)

He's back on the fuck wagon def needs some free gears


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2016)

could alway use free gearz


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2016)

Update ya log fat fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2016)

Why..place is dead as fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 31, 2016)

Been slackin


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2016)

Seen worse. But you can do better.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2016)

O yea... like ten pounds too heavy..mayb twenty


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2016)

10lb isn't much, you could knock that off in 3-4 weeks easy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2016)

I can see from that back shot, maybe closer to 15-20lb. You're like me in 'off-season' which by heavyiron guidelines is 6-8 months of the year


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2016)

looking good KOS, my insult was for motivational reasons


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I can see from that back shot, maybe closer to 15-20lb. You're like me in 'off-season' which by heavyiron guidelines is 6-8 months of the year



Yea it's weird... used to hold,fat and water in front..boobs... now it's in my back and not the front as much
Just turned 32
Mayb age thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> 10lb isn't much, you could knock that off in 3-4 weeks easy



Hard to stay motivated here... no one is big


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2016)

you look thick, it's good...   at 32 you're a baby, you got a lot of miles ahead...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2016)

lotta milage on the car lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 6, 2016)

Fuck
Feels like forever ago


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2016)

What's happening?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## CG (Dec 9, 2016)

He's back?


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Guess not


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Eh..  mayb i can post more
Need some motivation


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

Look at dj's pic i the haircut thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Eh
I said i need motivation
But not like that
My physical activity is high

But i dont take care of myself
Infrequent meals
No yoga like i was doin


Not saying dj is just drugs
Bit seems like he takes a laundry list of things
If i remember right 
I take a small amount of test 
I dont see me getting to that level
More dedicstion to several areas than im willing to give
Dna

I do plan on drinking more water
Doing yoga
More cardio
Hopefully more sex
Go from 255 back down to 225


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Other day


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2017)

.. what are you crying about, you look better than most guys .....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2017)

Tried to fix pic upload failed
Nah
I put on muscle easy
I get strong way easier
I also get fat pretty easy
Fst loss is hard


Anyway... at this weight... i have dangerous incidents with sleep apnea

Minus ten pounds i look fine


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2017)

.. try using a sleep apnea mask... a lot of big guys use them...& there are different styles


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Eh
> I said i need motivation
> But not like that
> My physical activity is high
> ...



He is also mildly insane about food and cardio...the cardio is mainly milf surveying but cardio none the less.


----------



## CG (Jan 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> He is also mildly insane about food and cardio...the cardio is mainly milf surveying but cardio none the less.



I've had some friends pull down some quality tail following that routine. Cardio, yoga, Whole Foods... just surround yourself in yoga booty and one day it will land on you lol


----------



## SheriV (Jan 1, 2017)

He gave up ass for lent....you think those are abs but those are really pent up sexual frustrations kinking his insides together


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

2nd did chest tris delts stuff


Today will be yoga day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Some recent ones i didnt hate


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

Gotta tell you, you look pretty good bro, arms look huge and the shaved dome looks better than anything else on you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2017)

Cant grow hair


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Cant grow hair



Blessing in disguise bro, looks intentional and slick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2017)

Yesterday was squats 
Curls
Trampoline
Stretching


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Back day asap


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

You restarting this log? Want it stickied for a bit?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 6, 2017)

KOS get some deca... shits pretty cheap.. comes in higher doses and only has to be pinned twice a week.  With your genetics you could get good results out of a lean bulker... and probably only need a couple bottles.

I don't think you'll lose much fat..  but you should be able to put some more size on  for cheap... being that you are naturally big.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 6, 2017)

The hubs blows up from a very small dose of deca fast
200mg every 9 days maybe? I forget it's been so long.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2017)

Sure super cruise 200mg test n deca EW or E5D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

SheriV said:


> You restarting this log? Want it stickied for a bit?


Idc


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> KOS get some deca... shits pretty cheap.. comes in higher doses and only has to be pinned twice a week.  With your genetics you could get good results out of a lean bulker... and probably only need a couple bottles.
> 
> I don't think you'll lose much fat..  but you should be able to put some more size on  for cheap... being that you are naturally big.



I wouldnt risk the ed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2017)

Shrugs
Reverse pec dec
Seated press
Laterals front raises
Machine rows
Machine Pull-downs 
Cable row
Bb curls
Alt db curls
Some concentrated curls with a cable 
Couple miles on a bike


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks like all the misfits are coming out of the woodwork!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Looks like all the misfits are coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Praise Yahweh


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Shrugs
> Reverse pec dec
> Seated press
> Laterals front raises
> ...




KILL it!

How have you been brother?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Christmas was good
Same old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 9, 2017)

Yoga
Fuck man
Just to note just getting started on yoga again
And i suuuuuck
So tight


Sledded with child


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 9, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yoga
> Fuck man
> Just to note just getting started on yoga again
> And i suuuuuck
> ...



I like yoga also and with my injuries I suck pretty bad too.


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2017)

Big fan of yoga. I do it once every 18 months lol


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 9, 2017)

do the work, reap the rewards


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Big fan of yoga. I do it once every 18 months lol



I do ddp yoga
If you do it
It works
Increases stability
 balance 
mobility
Alleviates joint pain


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

Ddp yoga? Gotta check it out. Yoga schedules around these parts don't work well with my work schedule, and I need some serious instruction.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

I loved the shit out of some bikram

on my agenda to budget in again in the near future


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I loved the shit out of some bikram
> 
> on my agenda to budget in again in the near future



Fuck. I always forget how expensive that shit is lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Ddp yoga? Gotta check it out. Yoga schedules around these parts don't work well with my work schedule, and I need some serious instruction.



You can soend ten dollars a month on an app
Or invest in dvds

He has really taken csre of everything
Just no excuses
Hes a great guy
So much respect


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> You can soend ten dollars a month on an app
> Or invest in dvds
> 
> He has really taken csre of everything
> ...



Wait. Ddp like diamond Dallas Paige?!?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/qX9FSZJu448


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/bq0mjQnRnW8


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/WkBM8D92yA8


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/bcUE88zOEQs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/2kj9of0PFVE


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

https://youtu.be/uDcGHJqx4LM


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

Awesome. I'll watch all of these all the way through later tonight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

I mean if kane and ryback are doing it

Jake the snake and scott hall
Gotta have some validity

Just hit more 


yoga
Squats
Curls
Laterals


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck. I always forget how expensive that shit is lol



Regular yoga is like 30 bucks..bikram is like 190 :/

And the bikram is my jam


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I loved the shit out of some bikram
> 
> *on my agenda to budget in again* in the near future



My yoga place is 120 a month unfortunately.. But its a really nice place with showers and lockers.  and the classes are very diverse and all day.. but I mostly do a cross between power yoga and hot yoga..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

ya..my old place has showers/lockers and a kind of awesome juice bar...

and some nutz computerized climate control to maintain 105 degrees with 50% humidity ..filtered water in the whole facility, air scrubbers etc...whole 9


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ya..my old place has showers/lockers and a kind of awesome juice bar...
> 
> and some nutz computerized climate control to maintain 105 degrees with 50% humidity ..filtered water in the whole facility, air scrubbers etc...whole 9



yeah my place has a climate control like that.  I tried regular yoga at my 24 and its not the same with out the humidity and heat.  but 105 is a bit hot for me I dont go in classes over 102.  Id probably pass out.  I get dizzy sometimes as it is.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

I was surprised how fast i got used to it tbh.... I hung out in corpse pose almost exclusively for like my first two classes tho


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy shit that is all very lame and a small fortune


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Holy shit that is all very lame and a small fortune



Take that negative attitude over to meso buddy....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 11, 2017)

Go complain in your own thread buddy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2017)

Flat db press

Pec dec
Crossover
Hs dip
No rest
At all

Prob ran thru 5x

Hs low row
Hs dorian row
No rest
Prob 4x

Machine close grip pulldown
Low cable row

Reg old benches
Few slow reps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2017)

Man
Had a log like a week
And im still out of shape 
Thats it i quit


Anyway 
Yoga day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2017)

Had a yoga day



And did arm and delts day
Rare that i do a bunch for arms


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 19, 2017)

Yoga last night
Then did chest back at like 1 am
Tons of stuff
For about an hr straight back and forth no rest
Soukd be difficult to list it all


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yoga last night
> Then did chest back at like 1 am
> Tons of stuff
> For about an hr straight back and forth no rest
> Soukd be difficult to list it all



Damn son, nice work.

You got weights at home or a 24h gym?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2017)

24 hr gym
Go all kinds of times
I dont usually do conventional typical liftin anymore
Strength shoots up and i risk injury
Its stupid


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 24 hr gym
> Go all kinds of times
> I dont usually do conventional typical liftin anymore
> Strength shoots up and i risk injury
> Its stupid



What about more "traditional" BB workouts? Higher reps higher volume lower weight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2017)

Do a set
Stand around 
Do some curls
Stand there
Do a bench
Sit there
Chest day
Back day
Traditional splits
Its boring


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2017)

And frankly i am massively gifted when it comes to strength
But not durability 
Tendons
Connective tissue
Recovery ability


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 21, 2017)

Are you still fat ?


----------



## CG (Jan 21, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> And frankly i am massively gifted when it comes to strength
> But not durability
> Tendons
> Connective tissue
> Recovery ability



Word. Even if you're not chasing after a traditional body part split, why not throw some high volume shit in there


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2017)

Renaissance Man said:


> Are you still fat ?



No man he's looking pretty good.

You hit 170lbs yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Word. Even if you're not chasing after a traditional body part split, why not throw some high volume shit in there



I do tons of sets
I just dont rest
Move from one set to another
One exercise to another
Supersets 
Giant sets
Antagonists muscles
Kinda like old arnold programs except i dont rest after superset
Just back and forth over and and over
Before someone else has done five sets ive probly done 20


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok
Like 

Crossover
Dip machine
Pecdec
Bench press machine
Just go thro those over and over no rest
Rest would be however long it takes me to walk to new machine
Or catch my breath if i went relatively heavy

It caters more to fat loss than muscle growth
And like i said
I get bored so easy


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 22, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> No man he's looking pretty good.
> 
> You hit 170lbs yet?
> 
> ...




Only when I curl in the squat rack.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2017)

Wonder if anyone has used purchase peptides recently??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2017)

No they have been having payment issues for some time.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2017)

Where are people getting research chems


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2017)

Imr FTW!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 24, 2017)

Pretty expensive


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2017)

Bunk


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 28, 2017)

Man
I did stuff
Hard to get hyoed posting on empty site


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 30, 2017)

If you dont like IMR..  I got some stuff from maxim pep that is what it says it is...  For what ever that is worth.. I haven't had an issue with research stop either.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2017)

I took four days off
I lost my gd swipe card
Locked out of gym
So fucking upset


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> If you dont like IMR..  I got some stuff from maxim pep that is what it says it is...  For what ever that is worth.. I haven't had an issue with research stop either.



Guess ill look into it
Never used either


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2017)

Man
If maxim is legit that is a great deal


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have cialis sildenifil and stane.. my e2 has been fine.  The sil fucks up my sinuses and the cialis turns me red..  not sure I would buy the more expensive stuff though.. I also used some of the peps back in the day that were also fine.. it's pretty easy to tell if you are pinning ghrp for me.. the hunger and a flush are very noticeable.  

But I seem to have good luck with shops.. every one is always talking about getting bunk crap.  My stuff always seems to work.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 5, 2017)

I did stuff
Bl bla
So unmotivated to journal
Need more gears


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2017)

Last night


Pec dec
Pulldown
Hs dip machine
No rest
Several times


Crossover
Row machine
Close grip pulldown
Push up
No rest
Ran thru several times

Man
Fuck
Difficult to write this shit out

Randomly did bb shrugs and curls
Db curls and shrugs
Did yoga today
May do more


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 6, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I did stuff
> Bl bla
> So unmotivated to journal
> Need more gears



Training Natty is the worste


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 27, 2017)

And dead site
Md is dead to


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2017)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> And dead site
> Md is dead to



Having a drink for you fatty.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2017)

killerofsaints said:


> last night
> 
> 
> pec dec
> ...



rip.


----------



## GFR (Jan 9, 2019)

RIP brother, you were one of the very few I will remember from the BB web sites when I am as old as death.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2019)

Wait is he really departed?


----------

